# Removing AVG



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently replaced AVG with Windows Security Essentials. I needed to completely remove AVG after I intalled Windows Security Essentials. For some reason the process would not completely finish on my laptop (Vaio sz140 running xp). I don't know why. 

So while AVG does not show up in the list on add/remove programs, I guess some of it is still around because I noticed when shutting down there is an AVG icon pasted to the Turn Off icon, and an option below it asking if I want to shut down without installing upates. I have chosen the option to shut down without installing the updates, but it's there each time. It seems something is pulling AVG updates in still.

Any ideas on how to finally get AVG completely removed? Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

first try the AVG uninstaller http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
reboot afterwards
If that doesn't wortk then let us know


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tried the uninstaller, it just ran for a quick moment, never asked me to reboot. I did reboot and still saw AVG icons on the turn off button when shutting down again. Below is the HijackThis log file if it may help in any way...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:50:32 AM, on 6/20/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17098)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\menusw.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhukcert02.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\Program Files\CTC_Setup\CMUpdater\TelRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLSearchHook Class - {54EB34EA-E6BE-4CFD-9F4F-C4A0C2EAFA22} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Search Enhancement\AOLSearch.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AOL Search Enhancement - {54EB34EA-E6BE-4CFD-9F4F-C4A0C2EAFA22} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Search Enhancement\AOLSearch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Biomenu] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\menusw.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hhukcert02] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhukcert02.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TelRun] C:\Program Files\CTC_Setup\CMUpdater\TelRun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel Wireless Tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Nokia.PCSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Nokia.PCSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.icbc.com.cn
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hotmail.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.passport.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowslivehelp.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: Web-Based Email Tools - http://email.secureserver.net/Download.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/pr01/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {62B938C4-4190-4F37-8CF0-A92B0A91CC77} (InfoSecNetSign Class) - https://mybank.icbc.com.cn/icbc/NetSign.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1210108529546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://cid-069e48c1b1e724df.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8D9E0B29-563C-4226-86C1-5FF2AE77E1D2} (AxSubmitControl Class) - https://vip.icbc.com.cn/icbc/newenperbank/AxSafeControls.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7D07999-2ADB-4AEB-997E-F61CB7B2E2CD} (TSEasyInstallX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/easy_install/_activex/en-US/TSEasyInstallX.CAB
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Image Converter video recording monitor for VAIO Entertainment - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Image Converter 2\IcVzMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service (VzFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe

--
End of file - 12124 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm surprised that you were able to install *Microsoft Security Essentials* while AVG was still installed because MSE warns you during the start of the install process to first uninstall any other antivirus program.

-------------------------------------------------

I'm suspicious of these log entries:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hhukcert02] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhukcert02.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TelRun] C:\Program Files\CTC_Setup\CMUpdater\TelRun.exe*

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe AVG is off, but is so why would there be AVG icons appear when shutting down asking me if I want to download updates?

Do you suggest to remove the log entries you mention? Is there any way to know if removing these files will potentially cause any problem?


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have noticed that the two files you mentioned were included in a list of files that were unchecked during a previous tech issue I was tracking down with techguy forums. For some reason they came back. I am going to uncheck them again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, put a checkmark in this log entry:

*O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)*

then click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis.

----------------------------------------------

Go into these folders:

*C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\Common Files*

If an *AVG* folder is present inside either of them, delete it.

----------------------------------------------

Restart the computer.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

flavallee said:


> I'm suspicious of these log entries:
> 
> *O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hhukcert02] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhukcert02.exe
> 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TelRun] C:\Program Files\CTC_Setup\CMUpdater\TelRun.exe*





abe25425 said:


> Do you suggest to remove the log entries you mention? Is there any way to know if removing these files will potentially cause any problem?


*dvk01* is a gold shield expert, so I'll let him give you any advice or instructions about them.

I strongly advise you not to remove/fix any entries in the HiJackThis log, unless you know what you're doing.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did remove AVG folder in program files, there was none in common files. I also see there is a folder at C:/&AVG/&VAULT. The VAULT folder has 3 files, 2 FIL files and one IDX file. I tried deleting them but was not permitted to do so. Anything I can/need to do with that?

I have rebooted and still see the AVG icon on the turn off button after I press shutdown. Should I just shutdown with the updates and see what happens?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're having a problem with AVG that I've never seen.

I don't know why the AVG removal tool didn't clean it out. You did download and run the *AVG Remover(32bit) 2011* ?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did. And actually these are minor issues I can deal with on this old PC. Just one final question to you think it's ok to let the updates run, or should I continue to avoid the updates? Do you think those updates only pertain AVG updates, or might they be other windows updates that need to run? Perhaps the AVG shield next to the Turn Off button is not really significant? Thanks very much for your assistance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're referring to Windows Updates, *Microsoft Security Essentials* will obtain some of its updates in that method.

*AVG* will NOT have any updates appear in Windows Updates.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> *O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hhukcert02] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhukcert02.exe*
> 
> *O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TelRun] C:\Program Files\CTC_Setup\CMUpdater\TelRun.exe*


According to *VirSCAN.org*, *hhukcert02.exe *is considered clean, whatever it is... It seems to be some kind of a security device for online banking (Commercial Bank of China).

*TelRun.exe *is related to *ZTE telecommunications*.

Both products are Asian. I can't find much info on them.

*abe25425*, did you fix the following entry in HijackThis, as asked by flavallee?

O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck after deleting that HijackThis entry, you can try locating all instances of AVG inside your registry.

I like to use a third party application like *RegScanner*.

RegScanner doesn't require any installation. You simply need to run the program.

Download and run *RegScanner*.

Put a check mark inside the *Scan the following base keys* box. Make sure all keys are highlighted in grey.

Inside the *Find String* box, type *AVG* and click OK. See what the scan returns.

*Do not delete anything just yet.*

Highlight every entry listed and right-click them. Choose *Copy Selected Items*.

Paste the items in your next reply.

From there, we'll try analyzing the results.


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, did remove the 020 entry. Here are the results of the scan, it was too big for one reply so I'm breaking it up into several:

HKCR\Applications\avgtray.exe TaskbarGroupIcon REG_EXPAND_SZ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\AVGUIRES.DLL,-128 6/10/2010 3:45:02 PM 44 
HKCR\Applications\avgui.exe TaskbarGroupIcon REG_EXPAND_SZ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\AVGUIRES.DLL,-128 6/10/2010 4:04:32 PM 44 
HKCR\AVG.Kernel.7 REG_SZ AVG 7 Compatibility Class 1/28/2009 12:32:25 PM 26 
HKCR\AVG.Kernel.7\CLSID REG_SZ {41564737-3200-1071-989B-0000E87B4FB1} 1/28/2009 12:32:25 PM 39 
HKCR\AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification Class 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 28 
HKCR\AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification.1 REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification Class 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 28 
HKCR\AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification.1\CLSID REG_SZ {239A3C5E-8D41-11D1-B675-00C04FA3C554} 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 39 
HKCR\AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification\CurVer REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification.1 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 46 
HKCR\CLSID\{239A3C5E-8D41-11D1-B675-00C04FA3C554} REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification Class 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 28 
HKCR\CLSID\{239A3C5E-8D41-11D1-B675-00C04FA3C554}\ProgID REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification.1 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 46 
HKCR\CLSID\{239A3C5E-8D41-11D1-B675-00C04FA3C554}\VersionIndependentProgID REG_SZ AVGeneralNotification.AVGeneralNotification 12/18/2005 9:06:37 AM 44 
HKCR\CLSID\{86E8C5B0-75B6-4ff2-B04F-6789CC7AE386}\Path x86 REG_SZ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgapix.dll 6/10/2010 3:39:49 PM 38 
HKCR\CLSID\{8EC31897-D1E6-4758-80BE-31E873AC2903}\LocalServer32 REG_SZ C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamui.dll 10/25/2007 1:55:41 AM 42 
HKCR\CLSID\{8EC31898-D1E6-4758-80BE-31E873AC2903}\LocalServer32 REG_SZ C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamui.dll 10/25/2007 1:55:41 AM 42 
HKCR\CLSID\{EF0BB4CD-81FA-48AF-99B3-AB6C1F079BEC} url REG_SZ fwstats.mtrap.avg.com 6/10/2010 3:50:25 PM 22 
HKCR\Installer\Assemblies\c:|Program Files|Microsoft Silverlight|4.0.60129.0|hr|system.resources.dll system.resources,culture="hr",fileVersion="4.0.60129.0",processorArchitecture="MSIL",publicKeyToken="7cec85d7bea7798e",version="2.0.5.0" REG_MULTI_SZ 3PgDT0$gy?~Dc}DI]?&!Complete4.0.60129.0>NGEM5AVgG=~j$-v0s9cr;; 2/20/2011 7:14:02 AM 62 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bLastExitNormal REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bShowKeyPalette REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iPAIRes REG_DWORD 0x0000012c (300) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bTrueTypeAsT2 REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintAutoRotate REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintBookletBinding REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintBookletDuplexMode REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintCollate REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintExpandToFit REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintNupBorder REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintNupNumPages REG_DWORD 0x00000002 (2) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintNupNumPagesH REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintNupNumPagesV REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintNupOrdering REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintNupRotate REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintReversePages REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral bprintSetPageSize REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iprintWhat REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral iReaderLaunchCount REG_DWORD 0x00000005 (5) 6/20/2011 2:58:48 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c1 sDI REG_BINARY 2F 43 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 20 61 6E 64 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2F 4D 79 20 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 2F 73 73 36 32 30 31 2E 70 64 66 00 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 75 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c1 tDIText REG_SZ /C/Documents and Settings/Andrew Edelson/My Documents/Documents/ss6201.pdf 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 75 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c1 aFS REG_SZ DOS 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c2 sDI REG_BINARY 2F 43 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 20 61 6E 64 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2F 4D 79 20 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 2F 44 4D 47 2F 4F 66 66 65 72 20 4C 65 74 74 65 72 20 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2E 70 64 66 00 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 90 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c2 tDIText REG_SZ /C/Documents and Settings/Andrew Edelson/My Documents/DMG/Offer Letter Andrew Edelson.pdf 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 90 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c2 aFS REG_SZ DOS 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c3 sDI REG_BINARY 2F 43 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 20 61 6E 64 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2F 4C 6F 63 61 6C 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 54 65 6D 70 6F 72 61 72 79 20 49 6E 74 65 72 6E 65 74 20 46 69 6C 65 73 2F 43 6F 6E 74 65 6E 74 2E 4F 75 74 6C 6F 6F 6B 2F 44 49 39 4E 30 4D 31 53 2F 31 30 45 44 45 4C 53 4F 4E 2D 32 30 31 30 41 72 63 68 69 76 65 54 61 78 52 65 74 75 72 6E 2E 70 64 66 00 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 141 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c3 tDIText REG_SZ /C/Documents and Settings/Andrew Edelson/Local Settings/Temporary Internet Files/Content.Outlook/DI9N0M1S/10EDELSON-2010ArchiveTaxReturn.pdf 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 141 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c3 aFS REG_SZ DOS 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c4 sDI REG_BINARY 2F 43 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 20 61 6E 64 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2F 4D 79 20 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 2F 54 68 6F 6D 61 73 2F 32 30 30 39 2F 32 30 30 39 20 52 65 74 75 72 6E 2E 70 64 66 00 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 82 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c4 tDIText REG_SZ /C/Documents and Settings/Andrew Edelson/My Documents/Thomas/2009/2009 Return.pdf 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 82 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c4 aFS REG_SZ DOS 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c5 sDI REG_BINARY 2F 43 2F 44 6F 63 75 6D 65 6E 74 73 20 61 6E 64 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 41 6E 64 72 65 77 20 45 64 65 6C 73 6F 6E 2F 4C 6F 63 61 6C 20 53 65 74 74 69 6E 67 73 2F 54 65 6D 70 6F 72 61 72 79 20 49 6E 74 65 72 6E 65 74 20 46 69 6C 65 73 2F 43 6F 6E 74 65 6E 74 2E 4F 75 74 6C 6F 6F 6B 2F 44 49 39 4E 30 4D 31 53 2F 32 30 30 39 20 52 65 74 75 72 6E 2E 70 64 66 00 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 122 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c5 tDIText REG_SZ /C/Documents and Settings/Andrew Edelson/Local Settings/Temporary Internet Files/Content.Outlook/DI9N0M1S/2009 Return.pdf 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 122 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c5 aFS REG_SZ DOS 6/20/2011 2:58:47 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\8.0\AVGeneral\cToolbars\cCommenting\cStamp bInternalExpanded REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1) 4/3/2010 7:49:54 PM 4 
HKCU\Software\Classes\Applications\avgtray.exe TaskbarGroupIcon REG_EXPAND_SZ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\AVGUIRES.DLL,-128 6/10/2010 3:45:02 PM 44 
HKCU\Software\Classes\Applications\avgui.exe TaskbarGroupIcon REG_EXPAND_SZ C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\AVGUIRES.DLL,-128 6/10/2010 4:04:32 PM 44 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Security\AntiPhishing\A0AB7674-8D67-4F4D-B5E1-96FAEADFB79D UserFile REG_BINARY 01 00 00 00 D0 8C 9D DF 01 15 D1 11 8C 7A 00 C0 4F C2 97 EB 01 00 00 00 B3 68 91 5E 9F 43 02 47 B3 B3 8E 12 45 9E 91 92 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 53 00 6D 00 61 00 72 00 74 00 53 00 63 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 6E 00 20 00 43 00 61 00 63 00 68 00 65 00 00 00 03 66 00 00 A8 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 AF A2 EA 64 AF 54 8C F0 41 8D 5E 50 0F 37 11 07 00 00 00 00 04 80 00 00 A0 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 BD F8 5B 4F 3F A2 99 2F 6A CE B3 26 9F 18 1D BA 18 34 01 00 64 92 56 E7 3B 0C 84 99 9D 16 8C 71 4B 04 97 AF 45 53 90 7F 8D 86 0C 7A D7 41 C6 15 EE 9F B5 A2 38 8E 11 08 BC B0 D4 33 24 53 19 90 62 E7 BE 49 A3 82 B2 5D 42 17 CF 0A 1B 0D 8E 4D 4A 5C 55 DA C6 9D 85 C0 9E 83 1D F9 48 C9 C4 54 4E 1F BF FC 24 8A 08 47 C0 46 C5 E7 26 3C 62 5C BB EC 38 1C 8B 7D 3E 94 C7 36 7F 08 10 2F F6 64 E6 46 8E C2 73 6B D4 95 BB 86 81 45 7C 8E D5 64 87 A3 56 B3 6B 8F 49 CC 4E 49 33 2D 2F F8 0E 0B 76 AF 7C 01 9E CA 45 BA 15 63 B1 A8 D1 6F B5 96 E0 33 22 9E 19 7F C9 52 32 5F 80 75 5B 1B 25 D4 36 5A 19 7C 00 23 B4 D3 BE 64 B8 D2 51 D7 FF 1E BF 46 44 D2 6A CC F1 66 73 8F 15 D5 B4 5E 99 03 B5 84 1C 35 22 99 38 47 E7 F4 6B 03 AD 6A A2 2A 9E 31 28 55 5C 8A E3 4F 33 CA FA 68 8A A4 49 51 0E A3 20 F8 5D 1B 1A C5 61 8B 8B D0 8C 37 E3 FA F0 09 5B 72 40 00 12 43 F6 EC 74 B1 B1 F3 52 F1 D1 1B D9 F7 32 16 47 7C EE AD 1C A0 E3 5C A3 1F 6C 69 C1 DA 77 7B A2 1E CB 9C 12 AA D2 A1 06 93 2F D4 31 2F 84 2A 0A 3A FD 8F 8D 30 38 EE 3B FE 17 22 F7 F6 C5 70 55 2F 27 AB BD F4 99 DA 01 A1 53 DF B0 DB A7 53 E4 00 65 C2 89 A7 46 E7 36 21 9B DD B2 C3 F1 59 AE C9 C0 FA DC CE 3E 84 DF 31 F6 76 1A 81 52 2C 75 D9 BF 3E 7C 8B BA DA 3D D9 37 58 16 A7 6F DC AA 3E ED 2D 16 68 8F 93 28 30 9B 3E 50 4B 83 46 63 9A 55 FE C4 D2 FB 32 00 F6 50 25 77 86 D9 7C 46 78 D4 93 4A E5 FD 1E 82 FE 93 E3 C3 F5 DD 8E 5D 76 91 28 A4 BC E1 F4 04 F1 6E 10 75 DE AA BD E4 7F DE D8 31 BB E4 C6 06 83 98 1E 29 6D F8 06 9F 9C 5D B4 8E D7 1F EA F8 5E 1F B4 D7 75 68 7D E1 BA D2 EA 03 2C CF 97 72 3B 76 69 96 22 D3 08 06 56 0D 30 54 90 A6 66 53 88 2F E6 F9 86 7B 8D 63 6B B2 B9 05 2D 96 C4 C2 80 43 38 3D CE 75 72 31 3E C3 1E B7 04 8E 69 64 A3 53 F4 2F 9B 3B 65 62 28 CE 60 A4 E2 0B F7 27 11 FD DF D0 5C B7 6E 4A 2B 61 1D 4C 75 B9 31 D2 95 6C F1 D1 87 5C D4 58 9F A5 3C D0 59 1A 70 74 B5 92 10 44 47 2B BF 02 9D E0 56 F9 D7 01 C6 33 59 BC BD 6C EF C8 19 4D F9 59 2E BB 66 53 BA 19 50 20 A3 0A 15 6D 05 8E CA EB 94 A7 99 A5 2C 10 FE 6C 7F 3C F5 8B BB 2A A2 FD FC 31 9F A1 59 BF 99 49 21 63 D4 D3 85 A0 69 F4 7E B0 C2 CF D4 A6 E2 52 68 E3 AC 68 F9 50 4C 1A A2 9D DD 9A 8F 53 49 49 64 EA E0 5F ED 55 22 61 38 DA BC 30 C0 A1 69 A3 AF 40 0B C5 05 45 9C F6 E7 12 4B C8 BB 52 C2 03 CC BB 5E 84 59 25 81 80 6D C2 E4 A5 23 F7 97 1E 4C 64 B8 16 31 B4 C8 ED B8 A7 78 07 C5 A6 DA 4F 5E 52 34 02 5C D0 1A DF CD 9F B6 4C B8 BC CE FB B1 B7 0F 89 D3 CB D1 20 99 48 6A 3B 7F 75 66 5F F7 71 67 D2 56 1A 84 34 38 07 DF 30 81 E4 AC 1F 1A 60 10 D6 C4 E3 D0 32 15 1E 96 6E A2 EC 9E 07 0C 2E 09 55 2B 66 14 6E B0 46 8A 18 2E 48 1D 87 C1 44 EF 54 40 4B 19 92 9E 40 69 7E 6D D8 29 30 C5 3E DF F1 F5 4B FE FF AA 63 06 83 14 7F B0 9A 66 5B 2D EA E8 C2 E7 BD 17 74 DC 50 10 8A 25 8C EF 75 E7 38 73 32 CB 5B C7 F0 08 5A BA 84 B8 16 29 15 56 8E 2D 48 6D 0F 67 C4 93 80 1B 1E 28 C1 07 ED 81 A7 4F 07 3A 10 E0 21 3B 95 90 E0 1C 00 CB 70 D9 4F DD 13 6F 62 6B DB CA 27 E3 42 D4 52 D0 B5 4F A8 69 9D A1 34 94 FE A7 F4 BE 96 46 1F B4 E9 12 09 19 EF DD 63 77 4A 0E 2F 22 2D DD 6D 66 F0 16 5F B0 AE FA C7 5B 38 69 83 B6 D7 78 76 35 D2 5B 43 7C 74 60 CC 2E 2C B1 D3 19 46 FB 4D 96 85 E3 33 52 0F 0A C9 76 69 2E 6E DB EF 26 58 E3 2D 43 24 D8 A3 1E EF 6D 57 73 84 0C A3 75 5E 3E D3 34 4B 00 ED B2 CF 41 39 5F F2 7C 03 B5 FE B3 1F E5 25 CE 62 BB 14 E8 BE 02 58 F6 0C 6B BC C0 31 6C 5D 44 11 32 4C 29 D8 9B 6D E2 64 B0 10 47 C4 BD 78 71 A5 86 5C D8 B7 C8 41 D3 72 3A 6C 1D 35 7A A6 38 EC 2E 56 AB B8 5A 95 56 4B CE 8D 0B 96 4F FB 1F 8C 7E 98 30 7B E4 5E 09 CC 48 2D 72 A6 BC E1 CE 07 C2 98 2C C6 98 C3 F9 94 52 B5 8C 13 EC BC C2 8F 99 AE DC 98 05 2D D0 58 17 13 35 60 4A 09 7D F3 43 56 02 B4 89 47 3F FA EB BC 4D 29 14 00 14 39 63 FD 2C BB 93 72 A3 BE 4A CA 27 50 73 84 9B 80 51 AE 97 AE A5 74 C8 0D 11 E6 5A B8 3E F4 06 E2 9E BE 72 44 F9 88 DC B3 E8 04 56 9A 0B 52 33 F2 E5 07 FC FA 3E 6C 4F 16 3B 8A C2 51 A5 9C 4D 88 58 D5 C4 9F D9 EF A4 7C 5B 2D 06 65 F6 FC 10 6F 24 B1 F1 4A 3E 4F AB B3 54 AB DE 85 4B 4D 52 2F 3C 9A 0D D9 2E 81 A3 CD E9 98 8D A2 74 D2 F5 A3 05 B1 43 DD ED 39 FA 61 49 56 0B 14 65 7C 04 5E 70 0E 7A 48 F8 4E D2 71 53 6B 02 FB 19 37 2A BC BC 69 5F A6 C7 03 6D 7F B2 1A 91 08 89 BF 2F B6 A1 C9 DD 50 2A 74 F5 7F A9 C5 F7 D4 70 15 32 74 AF CE 1E A0 5B 2C 72 A4 2C 8E BA 29 1E EA 22 08 07 BD 0B EF 60 CC B6 C5 78 9A 92 AD C6 72 DB 19 5B 8C EB EF 9E 25 3B 11 35 32 69 C0 E3 5A A6 77 BF BB E2 2F C7 26 D7 1D 75 E6 1E A0 D9 6B 5C 13 91 4C CA 7F 8B FD 70 27 78 CE 9B 72 4F D1 C0 2E 6D FE 38 2F 7E 49 E4 45 F5 D0 F9 BD BA A4 D3 86 78 29 0C A2 64 2A C4 D0 D4 43 AF 16 9D 55 5E A4 B2 7A 76 E5 7C D6 AF 8F C3 96 F3 20 65 60 25 CE 39 51 EE FD 17 48 5B E0 FE FB 83 C6 F7 8D 39 3C E5 E8 0C 12 03 C3 77 C9 04 DF 6A E6 F0 81 C5 80 13 F9 97 0F 25 37 20 E0 62 11 4E 00 A5 EA CB 1E 7F B1 FA 8D 7C 6D 63 51 75 7F A7 DF 36 E6 70 38 B9 01 6C E0 B6 3E 74 38 77 8C 83 4C 36 3F 2A 1F 3B EE 78 92 D6 E0 F1 37 72 52 AB 9C 5B B7 1F E6 15 47 86 F3 47 90 91 AA 55 DC 35 BD AA 6B 78 20 11 3F 23 BB 51 99 4C 35 18 FB 3F 7B 9E A6 2A 15 34 24 7D 8B B1 AE 16 43 9E 89 FD E7 D9 C2 F3 4A EA 01 8C DC E7 50 36 25 D7 59 B6 19 62 10 B3 48 7F 09 E6 7E DB D6 4B EC 66 95 21 BA 3A 89 32 19 A4 8B DA A0 0D AA B4 B3 CD 94 9D DD FB F2 09 4D 38 90 55 C5 60 9A FE 97 C6 CF 7D 3C AC 32 F2 35 4D 51 06 B9 B7 26 C1 76 06 51 F2 7C 94 57 CD 2B 67 19 D7 A1 6F 49 64 AC 5E 33 F9 4D 98 B7 F8 54 2F A7 12 3B F0 99 B4 4C 7C 83 47 6E 2D 7A 80 19 AA A3 9E 3A E7 64 CE 8B C5 A7 3B E6 D4 5C AA 62 A4 C2 F8 29 E6 5F F1 6B D6 15 5B 12 29 35 28 6F CA BA C6 A0 B2 A4 A3 9F C6 04 BE 20 6A C6 6C 07 D2 4F CF 2B 1A 71 5C C0 44 87 93 FE 81 9B 1B 53 80 C4 F3 DB 43 FD 15 1D AC B4 E8 84 0A BB DA EA 18 3D CB 43 79 08 CC 24 38 4C B7 89 5F 64 CF 1F D4 E5 61 A4 2E DA ED 2A 36 B9 2F 3C 19 33 A7 79 3B 93 32 1D 1F 47 8B 50 78 F0 CD 09 11 90 FB 9D 24 46 BE 16 97 25 4C B9 23 7A 16 1F 6E 3E 3D 5B 89 A7 71 87 2E CB 1B 3A 21 E2 A7 4E 8D D0 05 F0 40 DB 64 8B 96 B8 5D 62 E5 67 38 93 5B 02 6A 76 9F 02 76 D6 BD 63 4D 96 2B 4D 72 ED F5 28 44 A8 1E A6 93 D0 5E 3F A5 41 BD AD FC 6E 9F 2B B8 12 6C 1E 53 26 39 8A 25 CE 72 4A 8F F5 FB 02 91 F3 ED 0B F6 05 C5 82 1C B6 6A AB 55 3E DC BA E9 CB 46 BD 46 30 27 01 19 21 12 B9 48 31 16 CC FC DA E3 31 E0 D5 2C 69 00 37 4D ED 16 23 1B 57 53 13 D2 16 09 A1 E1 1D 96 E8 6B 6E 16 A7 AE A0 E2 4D 88 70 DC 57 5D B1 00 4B 89 C2 76 CB 9C 26 26 B8 C8 63 D6 F9 D8 1E 6F 6E 75 72 46 07 B8 2F F5 16 6A E0 09 95 9D DC DA D3 59 EA 09 47 96 5A EC 8C 3E 9A A9 F3 5A 08 A3 D7 E5 F8 13 68 53 3D DD 86 05 F3 DD BA CF D1 12 F6 B1 71 FF 09 97 B5 35 5A F4 68 9D B9 55 20 A5 30 3E 50 4F 25 CB 25 70 3C 4A 27 C1 29 2F AA D6 AD BC B3 72 14 55 B0 79 10 EE B1 AF CE A7 E0 B9 B9 11 93 41 9B 66 75 D0 0D 2A 31 93 27 71 83 F0 D6 9A 14 78 B7 56 63 9A A9 55 4D EF DF 78 1A 10 8B 4A 89 58 F7 DE 1A BB 9B 29 EA 0E 01 EA EC E3 3D 2F BE 97 87 97 3A 60 57 53 75 46 13 DE 73 0D 86 00 C5 CD 7C 6B 40 DE 17 CF 04 7C E6 22 0C 61 44 15 1E 45 70 73 11 2D 84 CB 77 0A D1 30 C0 5D 57 53 12 52 0E 12 CD 6D D5 1A 1B 90 DA D3 C7 EF 18 66 9C BB DB 7F 3A CF CB 94 2E DF E3 CB 3F 62 AF DC 9C F2 09 48 8F 2E AE 18 EA 12 61 A1 9B 63 BC D8 B9 1E EF 3A 76 BB C3 1C 0F 6B AA E1 10 28 6C 87 97 3D A9 5A AE 6A 4E 81 A0 5D C0 7F CF 4A D4 2A 90 48 CB 5B A5 08 A4 7B 49 08 29 9E 11 96 81 0E 3B BE 13 A8 C8 06 80 9F 70 0E 07 6A AB E5 B5 A6 AE 9A 3E AB D5 2F 6E 2D 1C 90 24 D4 11 DD EF BC 7F 67 F9 80 B1 DF 30 3C 0A 9F C8 70 CC 9D 1B 46 F7 C0 A8 5C D1 7E DC 71 74 BC 21 C5 F7 B4 B2 F6 14 D7 D7 D9 E0 58 DC 92 2A 8F 39 40 42 8A 88 AD 52 EE D3 F2 80 3F FE 1C B2 B5 C3 A4 1B A4 CF 42 F2 88 10 51 8B 4B 35 EE 73 A3 DE 49 36 6B 7C 3F 24 31 74 37 0B 7F 55 7F 31 31 93 DA 1F 8E 1A DE F6 95 D2 6F D1 80 4F ED 6D 36 73 27 9F 8D 76 A2 61 9A 10 06 C7 72 58 DC 5D 59 7B 6F 4E 9D 54 E9 19 05 60 A1 59 31 E8 D5 D7 9E AA 51 65 99 7B AE 78 1C 01 1E 6F B7 17 01 77 26 5C 61 E5 9F 66 1F A9 F8 B4 9F 83 95 C7 77 91 DD 8A 03 E7 93 58 89 DE 4A D9 FA 04 A3 18 A4 83 93 FC 48 46 26 36 A4 67 1A 7F F6 45 B8 76 EF 62 4B 10 12 1E 5D 2F 60 6A 55 B1 11 E5 E5 B6 CE 46 2C CF F8 54 58 0D 5E 57 40 7E 35 8B 92 0E 0F E2 92 93 9C A5 0A 49 FF 89 A2 72 73 9C 39 9E 73 63 50 A7 CE CD 40 AC 1F F2 F6 F2 5F 58 E4 8B 9E 07 91 09 88 FE 3F 66 62 99 80 5D CA E4 5D A1 A8 C0 51 0C 29 5A 79 23 7E A3 82 5E 15 ED B9 10 F6 FE 9A 5F 06 FE C5 70 E9 4D E3 05 81 52 86 CF 55 E1 A1 D5 43 A3 D0 12 6E 9A FD D0 27 ED F4 FE 95 DB E2 3D 94 61 47 04 FE B8 B3 B4 F3 D6 0C 6B 42 8E F9 F1 57 BF 92 B3 3D 7B 16 2B AA A0 AC A7 54 8C 4D 01 FE 0E 0C 59 74 1B 9C 4D 4F 1C B4 77 56 26 64 3F 0E 0D 1A 82 0E 3B A2 BA 4A 7C B4 A4 4A F8 C7 7F 86 D9 81 E1 4E BA 61 27 C9 10 97 A3 26 FC 25 EE 8F 23 90 37 5B 47 AB 05 1C 55 0A 7F 4F AD B0 7A 9C 07 4E 24 85 75 1B B7 16 26 56 9E 4D 85 91 17 BE 9E AA 77 B7 BA 49 AD C8 F9 2F 90 42 CB 9B C8 A8 AF AB 40 F8 96 13 85 6E 69 A4 46 F5 21 A8 C3 24 D2 65 0A 02 F8 32 66 A4 65 A1 8B F1 08 97 E1 D8 AB 19 0D D9 FE FC C6 C4 49 32 5B 10 76 0F E7 79 71 58 E1 EC 11 C7 55 9A 8A 2A 76 60 12 8A C1 92 5F 07 D8 D4 18 5C 9B 95 CF B7 10 4C 35 D3 42 50 E1 A8 48 62 EE 16 1D F8 1C 4C 20 BF 8B 13 87 66 BD CE 98 3A 75 74 DE 49 E2 6D 5D 61 08 C6 E5 CF 7D E1 26 DC 33 2F 26 C6 C4 42 1C 17 DA 92 28 95 32 AB D3 0C CE B8 5C 36 07 59 33 E5 1A 76 54 B3 2E 6A 66 DB DF 90 BC 73 3D 98 A4 CB 0F 0B 9C 4F D6 31 CD 54 B6 12 2B 3B B6 9B 96 B4 B0 64 AA B3 AB 6A CA 96 CB 2C 7D 95 DE 69 64 52 D8 EE 80 FD 9F FB 69 EA F3 EF 4C 36 BF 15 D1 37 D5 C5 59 D1 68 BD CA CF 5F 40 B0 9D D4 15 FB AC C7 7C 75 48 24 E9 64 89 1C CF F5 BB AF 9B 96 31 02 E5 A7 BF 98 52 A3 F0 8D 14 0D 16 CF 13 57 83 6D 91 65 1E 57 FF 3F 1B 12 E9 FE 30 D4 5F 12 00 B0 04 0E AF EE 72 F0 64 51 9D EA 86 D2 C6 24 E6 D2 3D 47 1F 3F FE 9D 24 02 CD 50 15 FB A6 AE 8E 9D CB 44 95 82 1B B5 53 35 26 03 F9 52 0B 77 2E 01 72 BC C8 0F C0 23 C1 FD E7 4C B1 0B BE 24 51 FA D0 79 D6 F7 4D 69 F4 18 78 0D CD 8F 08 A2 3E 5F 16 66 90 21 A8 CC EF 21 03 79 73 F8 C7 2A C6 CC CF B0 1A E9 FE 83 C9 4F DA 8E A9 CE 85 B7 51 4A 11 2A 9D 81 37 F1 EA D8 8D C7 3F 72 DF 6E 00 3D D6 93 7A 2F 94 6C FA 90 1A CC 4D FE 55 F6 A0 48 42 AD BC A5 13 C8 72 8A 7F D1 BE EF 1C B4 A3 17 93 8A 88 E7 B4 0F 5B 39 51 59 32 3E CD 15 04 12 9A 89 3E 80 8C 16 11 2C 8D 8A 9E 67 F5 4B 55 00 74 F3 7C 15 05 08 6F 0D 36 1F 30 4D 8E 1C AB 66 08 FB 57 39 9C BB EC 48 15 D7 3E 90 8F 9C 14 E0 FC 67 F8 FD 7D 63 6E A6 80 4D 7B BB B4 B3 17 3E BE 62 03 E8 00 EC 16 8F 11 CC 29 A1 BB 51 0A D8 D9 7B 9C 98 C5 8D 3E CB E7 76 32 50 8F D8 93 55 9E 55 EA 9A 73 B8 9E FD DD 90 9F AC 77 6A 7F 05 C1 56 19 94 F8 ED 1B 72 1D E5 A2 7C 65 7F 59 0B DE A7 F6 5E 42 79 9E 0F AD 25 ED D0 35 59 13 9D A9 4E 96 D9 40 DF 09 9E B0 39 18 32 A9 D3 2B 15 1E 27 8F 13 4A DE 6E 50 C8 97 8F 8C 20 A8 A2 F8 E3 2A 55 63 1B A1 2F FC 29 5B C4 1F 1B 12 08 45 EA 80 04 B9 60 5A 06 52 02 67 CC 0C E3 55 9F 50 5A 90 89 60 C9 49 B7 5C 0F FC DC 94 A3 7B 84 5C 3A 93 6E 78 FA 49 9A ED 63 79 F7 DB 38 02 5C D0 D7 94 77 53 D6 A9 11 A4 34 5E CA 53 F5 DA 55 AC AF 60 FD E9 8F 2C 7E 24 21 6D 70 30 F7 AE 2C 06 51 FE 8C D5 CA 23 CE 7F F0 CF B0 28 6C BC DF 7B CB 51 2D 6C DC 09 99 3D D4 53 7D E7 98 A1 75 48 F7 2A BB 49 BA 7D 0B 0A C0 5C 25 D9 50 5A 29 A5 48 0E EA CC 6F 6A AE 12 96 E3 6F 3B BC A1 0B 2E 8F 53 A9 1A A9 97 5E 41 2D 00 A4 F4 34 BF BD 6C 5B 3E 96 85 CB 26 51 6E BE BD 4A 50 9E 60 19 46 02 CE 13 97 9A 74 DA 72 1C 89 E1 0B DB 0C 92 B5 3B C2 E4 28 D9 F9 33 F8 8F C3 47 1A 3D D7 8E 80 15 55 32 CE 78 DB DF 10 20 92 EB 97 E2 B5 33 97 51 E2 04 05 74 33 DD 7C 0B 30 19 D5 FD 9E FA 8F 11 38 0C AC DF 99 D6 F4 C5 76 F5 61 77 0A 09 3C 82 FC 04 BF 27 AC B9 C5 BD 0A 07 0E A9 07 16 1F 86 6C 8E 1F C7 77 D2 12 54 14 F3 DF 6E 06 3B 6A D9 9C F4 CA DB 0E CF 4A FC C6 F9 D1 57 09 C1 E2 94 2C C5 28 F9 29 E6 74 2E 78 AE 66 89 F3 B6 EA 7F E3 D8 A0 9E 2F 86 24 7B 1B A3 27 BC 8E 4B D4 A8 34 D4 3B D3 89 76 12 FD D0 D5 46 18 A6 03 D3 BC 75 E9 2E 06 AA 0E B5 63 D5 31 79 96 11 0C CF 65 5B 11 FE 00 C3 BA E6 29 7A A0 5E CF F1 FE 86 E0 2A 04 55 37 D7 AD C6 C1 83 66 BD 4A 2F 63 70 94 CB 56 E1 2A 76 6D B7 BE FB C1 A2 2B 99 6A 7F AC D8 B4 6A 5C E1 4C B4 57 F4 CA B1 68 42 1E 69 E8 E4 24 0E 24 C4 0D 2D A9 EC E2 BF 31 C0 D7 34 97 D2 D6 B8 0D 32 B0 99 AF B1 9A C8 72 02 F8 C9 72 37 9E CB FF D6 C5 28 27 7F 23 73 AF 30 F7 95 C3 2E 5C 54 CE 16 1D C7 67 20 1B 11 73 D1 E1 C1 0A A3 24 A5 FB 73 54 CB 72 45 A3 3A 44 CE 33 C1 D6 1D 5D EF 31 70 9E 54 ED 37 BA 52 0C 75 FC 4E BC 63 95 7C F0 93 26 22 12 9C 0E 52 76 45 ED 64 7F 90 AF 40 81 48 F6 EF 72 04 51 DA E5 FC F8 5B 84 C5 49 6F 5D 47 4C F6 5C F3 78 4E F1 F1 97 9A A0 59 82 D6 4B 76 5F A6 07 F3 AC BB 95 CD DF C2 64 47 24 49 77 40 81 53 1E 31 22 4A 48 24 4B 4B 94 3D 37 FA 0A 8A EE EF F7 D2 15 27 CD 89 7C 9F 5F B3 78 A9 12 20 83 4A EF E3 E7 67 77 1A 76 8F C2 3D C2 24 5F 86 B8 96 B9 81 CA 3C 53 B0 3F 3B 67 9B 27 6F EE 9F 2C 71 2C 70 88 2A 18 9E 14 46 D8 9D E3 64 33 4E C4 F9 1D FF D5 2F DD EC 4C 30 4A 21 08 60 BE B6 0F 24 BB 4C CC 24 15 71 74 33 34 B1 64 29 0A 54 4D B8 92 8D 3E 18 DD A9 68 E0 D9 D8 34 40 59 87 C1 3C 76 76 E9 35 12 62 C8 0C 9A F9 A4 14 D9 83 00 48 B9 E4 4C 74 8D 23 37 5B 40 88 2D 82 95 B2 2E FB 87 9B AB B5 DD 3D 90 0C D2 78 79 76 12 5C 3A F6 E4 C8 22 E7 A7 C1 87 F9 5A 8A C4 66 73 63 0C 6C 4E 6E 35 15 1C EC E2 43 33 42 7C CF 93 19 1C 98 A7 12 5C 24 A9 FA 22 46 71 05 B2 E3 D2 8F 86 D9 FB 24 99 62 8E BB A8 E5 FE 86 8D 74 8A DE DF 0B 06 A4 95 67 4A 70 51 0B C6 00 FC 9E DA 6F 55 4E 75 51 85 2C B2 71 26 DA B0 D1 ED DB BD DA 3E 4D 8F C4 27 19 74 55 28 21 DD FD 91 54 E4 76 C0 08 D6 AE 7A FA 2D 2C 20 B2 BB 31 B3 65 D5 C5 AC C2 A7 FD 02 50 C1 B5 EB 4E CE 61 32 4C 4D FF 08 E2 77 CA 96 33 54 D8 57 BE AD 19 AB B5 C5 F9 B5 97 2E 6C B5 D2 55 13 00 57 37 A9 0D 32 AE F1 95 32 09 5B A8 2A 83 3D 47 D6 3D 3D 61 D4 94 DD 43 2A DB B5 96 51 02 84 7A 83 A6 71 82 C3 F1 C9 F6 FB 66 13 88 32 59 4C B0 5B 54 B0 0C 12 E8 04 47 64 22 7F 5A 22 E3 5D EC 4C 2B 02 3D 97 16 3C 7C B8 A1 53 FB 48 81 9C 6C 90 91 19 67 0F BC 11 4D B9 87 B7 5E 61 6B CB 50 39 10 76 DD 47 C8 82 18 BA 06 D3 D9 45 51 B3 B6 16 9E 9F 6A D9 3F B8 47 DE 45 4E AA CB FA 4B 76 45 04 99 67 34 51 30 10 BA E4 59 D7 D4 29 F6 88 12 38 CC 71 1C 80 46 4D AC CB 00 30 89 D9 20 B4 73 80 CF 77 F0 73 5B F0 60 2B 2D C2 45 9A 35 C0 EF 91 DB 74 8A A1 65 97 1A 3B 30 FB A2 B7 A4 07 FE 59 42 40 8A 01 A6 1B 3C 58 AA 53 9A 59 4C 26 9E 25 74 D0 00 A8 51 F3 F4 A9 40 AD DF 7D A0 9C B6 16 BB 49 04 CF 24 B3 99 16 38 E7 A4 C3 EA 6C 1C 54 04 57 FE 06 42 37 B1 2D 09 33 D1 60 61 DE 9D 1E 98 1F F3 83 60 76 A4 74 76 72 03 3F 33 9C AA 02 4C 07 1F B1 BF 4A 5B FC BD E0 A5 3A 60 96 5C 0A FD 7A 63 69 07 DF 2B E2 A3 48 84 0B 94 BE E7 0F FB 19 8F 57 FA 14 29 EE 34 04 EE 7E E1 57 94 44 D1 9E 76 A4 15 2D 2C 03 F1 C5 D7 13 D1 67 95 74 F7 7D 0F AA 42 97 B0 77 5A 42 24 FD 1C 03 D2 3E 41 BC BB 4F 40 D7 94 BE 0E 29 63 B0 15 BF 0E CB AB 65 71 AA C5 FA 14 0B 6B AE 0C 82 DC A8 23 C5 AB 5D 76 39 09 03 F9 8B 14 03 2B 8A 07 64 36 EB C5 8B 87 83 F0 49 08 18 C1 8A 17 F3 C3 8D 9F CB 35 76 A9 19 D0 44 3D 07 A2 D7 AF 7E 34 58 DC 9E 03 4B 46 4C 7A 31 6B AD D7 EA DF EB 34 96 0D FD ED F9 C6 83 BB 80 9E 2F 3C 7D 59 33 D8 6F 29 0F C3 44 9E 3A 93 57 3C 13 DF EC CC DA DE AE CB C9 0F CF E0 43 2D D8 3F 7A C3 E8 25 24 1A 6F 17 68 A7 64 D9 6A 21 96 73 BE AD 34 23 3B 17 46 F6 E1 44 CE 9D 3A A3 11 70 CD E0 79 FE BA 9D 77 21 96 30 BF D6 CA 3F 34 92 50 BB 2A 88 E8 4A 3F 35 14 AD A9 38 99 4B C4 D3 A8 75 4F 2B 60 55 B5 7D A7 25 2E E8 FA 43 2F 89 DC 0A EB 3F 46 C8 90 CE D2 26 09 F3 31 30 A0 06 FB 15 A9 E8 6A 5D C1 2F 6F 33 FB BB 66 3C 24 0F 4F 44 44 36 B6 DE 24 98 A1 81 B9 98 42 2C 9E 24 A1 3E AF AE FD 10 DA 3F 2E 5F E0 20 44 0E D9 B2 84 FC 62 9F A1 2B D7 C2 3C 91 B0 0F A3 58 B3 D2 52 5F DD C1 07 59 5E 9C D8 61 CB 1C C3 89 7C B2 2F E2 9F 51 2A FA DF 32 6D 64 12 54 91 D6 10 14 C0 8B B2 0E DE 1F AA 46 56 DF 47 62 00 8F E6 FF D4 22 17 AF 0D 0A 1C 82 2F 4A 0A F0 A3 BE 31 FA 15 D8 A6 72 41 57 60 89 78 F8 E7 B4 7C EE D9 72 1D 4E B7 5A 7F F3 4D D3 98 52 27 59 B0 20 89 D7 B1 39 86 D4 A6 13 E7 A9 83 C8 11 D8 DA 76 5B 0D 54 9B 7A 6A 5B FC AC 5E C8 A1 26 28 17 F8 BB 43 D5 06 EB 5E C0 5A D1 77 42 33 21 88 9E 63 18 01 2C 9B E3 42 F7 BB 3D 4B 08 F2 66 C5 BC E7 BC 7C 4B 46 0D 4E D9 CE 64 E1 62 83 3B FC 6B 08 4F F0 A9 0C 01 1E 6E 1C 35 B6 1B E4 0F 96 CF 8E 51 78 EA 55 9B 4C 7D DE 47 8C 31 FF 42 7F 89 B8 9D 4F 36 59 F1 9A CF 57 4F 90 26 78 8A 29 03 40 14 DE D3 A7 6B 17 29 59 60 A1 01 AD 99 6A 23 58 27 50 4D C2 69 40 07 22 1C 25 72 14 EB 14 B6 D2 A4 9A 13 F8 B1 DA A5 A0 1A 1E 48 76 5F A9 29 41 AA C9 87 7F 75 FB 93 6B 6A 83 59 23 C3 2A 06 64 F2 61 F2 68 17 80 4E 53 44 16 E1 6D B8 F2 0F 99 D8 E1 7F AD F7 9F 98 5B FA 99 5D 44 6D 77 A2 86 87 89 0F CA 58 74 F6 8B 03 7B D7 3E 7E 0C 73 31 C7 A0 29 56 9C 40 3F 52 7E 5E 03 73 BF AF 49 2D 87 7D 0B 07 D6 F7 67 51 8F A9 AF 0C 44 6D A2 D3 4D F1 A3 77 36 41 B2 AA 75 F2 7A EF 4E EB 19 91 31 AE D1 8A 61 D4 75 5A 6A 8C 84 9D C6 4D A9 8D 8B E4 A7 1A CC 16 94 2A A5 E8 68 06 5D A9 BE 25 ED D0 9B 3A 18 27 AD CA 08 B9 B0 15 DC 96 B7 69 3F 0E CB 55 07 9A 1B E1 26 72 1E 81 A1 66 B2 05 C4 FF 67 F2 A2 52 5D 0D FA 15 78 24 13 FE C6 39 EB 37 05 AE 2A 70 6F 57 DD 6D 0F 46 90 79 F5 6A C3 1F B0 B8 84 57 11 C1 9F 33 CF BF D1 94 EC 91 7D A4 CF 5F 5B 67 D7 C0 02 02 58 14 2F 35 F0 CA 3B A6 D7 7B 22 AB C2 A0 A9 39 32 78 18 75 3F EC 9E 92 B1 44 19 8D 96 3E F2 D8 3D FE D0 4A 62 D9 12 AF AC D0 F0 DC 54 C2 64 CD B7 2E 56 F8 44 F0 2A 31 37 83 0C 9A 6B 8B 68 11 C3 50 B0 F2 FE 01 96 E3 00 74 00 E9 B3 E7 7E 8D B9 B4 B5 43 04 6B 5A 42 20 AB 53 D2 EB 06 C4 3C 2B 0A 2F DD F3 58 A6 E1 1F 47 7D 01 E6 F9 60 08 45 DE BF 4C 42 68 28 07 9B 78 28 1D 0E 3A 36 83 98 2A 1B 5D ED 93 E9 7E 53 7B 71 9A C9 A1 AB 6C 5E 78 B6 E2 90 15 95 AB 0A 05 B0 39 26 63 24 95 28 9B E6 25 1D 45 EB 40 EB 38 9D 7C 68 77 32 7B 49 37 E6 8E 4D 85 CD D1 66 72 E3 36 CB 2F D2 DF A0 E0 42 F1 F8 A7 B8 A5 F7 90 2F 5E C2 6E 1E D3 C5 5E 4F D7 B0 5C D3 1E E9 18 3C 8F 18 41 D7 D2 77 65 20 EE 87 1C 8F 0A 59 97 94 C5 B7 57 40 0F A4 ED 54 59 4F 92 97 88 81 8A 33 D3 87 DD 55 54 9B 9E 2A D2 A6 0A 32 C8 4D 49 67 B0 7A CF EC 84 1A 0D FC 08 3C 89 C4 67 B2 4F F6 EF 6C F8 E9 A1 3C 94 A3 91 7A C1 E0 94 4E C0 5E 2D 1A 98 A9 AF AC 20 54 61 E1 A6 FF 70 82 80 AD 05 18 AB 0D D6 22 52 72 AE A4 90 F9 F7 B6 86 59 D9 EB 51 79 70 2C 6F EB 0F A3 DB 89 7D 45 D8 FD 97 D9 90 19 2D 85 5D BE 19 3B ED 2F AE C1 52 C7 C4 60 2A 7C 1D C7 F1 7B DC B9 5A CB CD 4B 9A B0 97 AF 4B 3B 17 4A AC 29 BA 64 41 EE C5 4D 1F 2F 94 7E C2 AF CA 38 74 FE 09 0C E2 00 68 80 4D 1E 7B 85 9F 09 A6 AF 79 7F EA 29 7E 88 54 1A A8 7C FD 19 66 10 32 07 5F 16 82 95 E0 87 4F 47 5F 8E 9D 20 79 04 78 6F AB 4A 2F 09 AB C5 0F 53 17 1A E7 66 20 5D B6 31 92 EB 56 D2 DD 1C 19 1F CB EF 4D 3D 43 97 66 B3 4A FE DA 32 99 F9 C2 78 49 8D F8 05 E2 B8 BB 6C F1 14 B1 6C 28 9D 49 D6 8F 4D FD 6E E9 7D A9 C4 87 3F 46 E0 EB 59 A4 0C 8A 3B FC 91 72 BC 9B 9E 20 72 9E EA 0A 57 AC 56 D2 9E 52 A1 3E 26 F2 A0 58 58 C9 DA A1 2A 55 FB 3B C1 C7 F1 1C E8 33 B2 47 DE 64 E2 B3 9D 77 AA B5 58 9F 51 1B 8D B5 67 6B BA 15 0C 1B 4F 9E C0 94 BD 2B FA 81 D3 F1 58 8C D8 21 EC F0 75 BD F1 A3 3D E6 DB F2 E9 9C 0C 70 19 10 44 9D C0 1A A2 FB 6A 8E CC 39 10 AB E5 45 4C A6 C0 18 BA 62 F8 A9 74 37 A0 61 6E 8E 78 5C 51 5B C5 3A 64 19 CF 35 B8 31 2E C8 5C BB 24 59 39 1D 7F AA 95 E1 A1 13 49 A7 8D C2 86 8D 43 FA 25 90 33 0A 76 90 8E 54 71 53 E1 DF 53 51 69 0C 9F E0 00 4B 79 67 2D 4D 03 92 61 54 44 1C 76 6C 5E 69 9F 90 D1 ED 47 BA AB 65 F7 3C 91 76 F3 57 A8 7F FF FB 65 B9 0F 6D D7 9D 4A 38 CA 9C E8 50 BA 7A C0 7B 73 EF 45 FA F5 A9 3C CA 08 65 45 A2 1A 7A 13 0C 46 58 40 1A 27 A2 08 33 9F F1 E5 2C D4 94 8A 1B FA 8F E5 FA 58 CD C1 68 5D E7 E4 9B 62 9D 4B 71 47 FB 0C 41 E4 8C 2E C6 FE 16 77 0B 9A D5 9B 04 A4 D7 CB BA C3 99 28 75 82 56 BD 57 77 A2 98 F5 70 4B AF E6 FD 5F F3 C9 2C D3 0E 58 98 1E 27 64 BA 71 B0 7F 57 0D 7A 47 72 E4 22 0E 0F FC EA 64 42 09 4F BC 1D 2F A8 C1 12 23 4A 72 B9 D5 3E A5 FE 76 57 02 56 99 2E AE 97 D9 C3 73 3B 1E 74 0D C9 86 67 DB 6C 33 77 D5 03 64 25 DB FF BC 6F 71 25 37 C0 B9 ED D8 1C E2 F7 C3 69 73 33 30 77 F1 FA 94 BC 99 54 F8 30 D0 2C BF 3B 4B F3 69 85 53 62 EB DE B5 0A 90 3F 8C 53 0F 41 31 21 49 32 DF 90 6E D1 02 5C 1F 94 35 4B 86 3F 79 27 63 D6 BE 67 CE B8 AD A1 29 76 B3 98 9A 1A 2A 0D 46 2B 6E 6D 03 65 2B 7C 34 ED 36 6E 2A 30 2E 8B F0 69 7D F9 D9 D3 77 82 F0 EA 70 29 44 F6 FA AA 74 E4 F4 4D 2A BC B6 9B DD 42 63 7A 5C E9 E3 35 AC DE B0 BC 2F 47 BC 7D 0A B0 F7 12 2D D2 0A A7 06 CF 4A 10 E4 97 3C B2 2D 88 CD 12 E4 42 48 F8 31 B8 25 AF A6 F1 F7 A4 06 EA 09 85 73 85 44 82 D9 97 C3 D4 85 AF B9 80 15 BF 61 A6 7F D6 39 03 CA 32 45 F8 28 87 08 4E C6 BD 35 ED A3 30 09 99 0D B8 14 67 F3 BE 07 C4 60 AA 4E E3 F1 41 65 00 3C B1 DD 9A 50 88 F4 E9 8B 8C 3F 9B 16 8A 79 11 B5 33 A7 14 99 6A AB 1C 3A A1 F8 62 D2 C7 D4 23 51 2D C1 D4 E2 99 76 80 12 38 79 DF 22 B0 BA B2 A4 01 AF 5C 8A 7D 2D F9 6A 67 F4 4C 08 88 75 25 59 8C 22 90 34 5F DC 85 4D 5D 81 B8 36 2C 7A BD DE 3C 97 BF 0F 6A FF 7F 0E 81 51 15 F9 1D 31 80 98 0C DD 44 F3 49 0E 28 A0 F7 A6 7A A6 95 59 AC 1E AB 5C 34 93 69 B8 AB 10 55 D2 C6 E7 FC E5 91 F7 36 8E 55 48 55 EE 63 CF 68 28 12 26 1B EA 8B 7F 98 53 97 46 B8 F9 14 D6 22 95 0E C8 C5 1A 35 58 F1 89 84 49 28 A2 B5 24 DB E2 85 C3 08 BC 36 32 CC 87 45 F0 7E C2 DD 88 C9 C7 77 60 61 CA 6B FB F2 0F C3 D8 33 C4 3D A4 2A DB 98 32 9C 44 10 28 A9 56 84 8C 52 30 57 C7 33 E6 C0 4C 43 33 A3 3A B9 CE 7A B2 4B CC 90 EC C3 36 80 BB 37 BC EF 49 97 84 4C F4 9A 46 4E AC 9C 0B AD 85 A9 A3 42 7B FB 6B 1D 72 95 0F 4E 47 71 0C 66 37 D9 E7 13 19 26 FA 08 31 6A BE 28 B0 4D 00 59 5B CE 7F FC AC C9 CF B9 A5 D9 8C DF 7D 04 F7 6D 1F 85 35 E8 1F 80 81 CA A3 AD 7E EF 86 4F 5E C7 ED 1F 93 DD 39 B0 E4 54 4C CD FF 78 C2 CF ED D4 44 BB 23 00 51 F5 5C 4E FE F4 6B 19 CF 22 29 69 C1 CF B4 66 D2 DD 25 45 0A 24 4A A4 EF 4D D6 AC B6 91 FF 40 00 CF C1 18 C2 48 AC 16 B2 EC 69 11 3E 7C 9A A9 77 4C 83 D1 ED 57 D2 78 F2 40 4E 0E B9 40 8C C2 74 9C 3B 8D CC A2 45 82 A2 71 51 A9 AB 9C 45 0D E8 91 4A F3 33 AE 0E A4 FA C6 13 99 75 B0 DA 25 C7 02 57 26 83 50 6F 46 5E 4F CE 04 28 54 82 73 69 AA F3 40 EC C2 1B D2 E2 66 5F 38 AC 9A 12 61 50 69 20 59 EE 9C 5A 8B E0 C8 76 5A 50 CA E4 B6 3A ED 6F CD 56 CD 4E ED 54 9D 26 DB 6E A1 9C 9A E4 63 99 21 F7 13 9D 4D 7F 08 57 8D BD 21 78 19 11 F3 2F D3 FE DD 04 96 0E 73 7F CC 68 69 4A 30 AE 76 B6 AA 7C 83 B0 1A B7 C9 47 B3 62 BF 1B 8E 50 28 4C 55 39 4F 50 9F C4 27 AD FD 64 53 A6 7C AB 49 B9 F6 DA 3A AA AE 5D 63 B2 76 CF 21 6D 26 09 D1 14 87 DB F4 7B 1F 0B 6F 4B 3C 85 6C E2 03 5F C5 82 A7 20 B8 A1 B2 F4 9A FF 5D 0B 67 6B AC CC 01 B4 0C 28 0F 25 87 49 CE F3 C5 D7 F7 A5 FC 09 66 40 D5 58 DE 15 81 99 44 76 A7 5E 8D ED 8B A7 6A CE D7 92 B3 98 2D 64 5D B9 88 17 9F 09 0F 09 B6 54 59 AD 97 90 CE 1A 5A D4 4B 48 68 A7 47 EF CA FB 30 13 C8 68 2D AF 5A F5 D6 1D 08 51 CC D8 77 9E E6 53 94 55 26 5F 6F 57 BE 04 C1 2A 14 1B C6 D7 1B 9F 65 54 29 66 51 FE 98 B5 91 2E 96 BF C6 6D F0 BC 4E 73 9A CD E2 04 A5 96 D4 7F E4 18 B7 5E D4 D8 17 15 F9 AD 98 3A 4C ED 40 E5 41 88 58 14 6B 8B 9D 2C 92 68 17 F3 8A 48 90 A0 4E 78 23 DB CA C3 3F 13 59 E3 A1 D0 B8 96 D4 73 95 87 2E 3C 4D 07 88 08 0B 69 9E D9 FA 2E 39 4F 25 6A 9F E1 C6 1F BB 42 70 D1 5A A4 F2 64 3C CF FD 30 6F E1 F4 AF 7A 6E C5 84 46 51 B9 24 91 BA 05 9B 46 6D 63 CE 34 B8 9B 16 D5 B7 82 22 41 F2 8E 06 35 D7 FF 14 60 31 94 F4 78 FB 48 F9 D5 C8 04 C5 38 53 A4 8D 6A 77 B3 B7 DA 28 64 A4 2F DC 27 C5 7C D4 99 A7 5D CB B7 21 06 95 F9 2C 50 41 47 F8 3C A6 F4 FB 8D 85 67 C9 DD 09 AB 92 14 E1 49 60 F6 D1 62 7B DB 5C D1 6C 96 9B 96 8B E5 AE 81 35 DF CE 17 A8 46 F8 F8 58 89 70 32 A1 86 F8 3D D3 E2 2D 61 A7 9F 13 A2 AA 60 F6 26 D6 06 03 A7 A9 1E DE D7 33 94 8D 49 49 A0 7D 36 E7 6A 7F A9 A9 0B 77 40 26 E4 4F 69 BD 67 76 DA 8B 84 36 97 75 B8 38 C8 C8 6E 57 51 5A C0 7C B9 BA F9 E0 5A 2A 94 95 C8 0A F8 8E F0 FA F5 A9 E7 83 C2 65 FF 98 CB 25 EF AF 13 54 CA D6 EB 2F 88 BB E7 59 2D BC 7E 11 2D 6D FD B8 53 36 9A E1 1B BC 9A 47 1D D8 5C 17 6D D8 EF 81 81 4C B7 C9 1A AE AA 16 BC E8 C3 28 5B 7B 53 84 B8 07 C8 67 9D 44 A2 41 2C 5D 7E CE B1 67 61 42 56 1E 68 14 1D 02 D7 D4 4A 1A A7 E2 F0 FC 85 12 56 AE E2 54 CD 2D 12 10 44 5D 3F 48 02 0A 9C DF F3 7A F7 10 D6 B0 70 8A 72 42 20 B0 1A D3 E0 47 32 E6 AC 8A 93 8D F3 77 14 F2 08 5A D6 6E 1B 5D 8B 2F 7A 98 04 E7 0C 65 14 5E 17 62 D9 9B 1B 63 D3 8E FF 09 B8 75 23 5D 9D E4 FF E0 42 F6 BC A6 6A 19 D3 ED 79 77 26 A5 8C AE 53 E8 C6 29 72 29 B1 8D B3 91 F1 ED 9D C9 43 44 4A 04 07 92 95 D6 00 96 55 B1 EC 52 83 9D B9 A1 58 41 D2 13 14 A8 E5 A7 59 DC 49 6D BC 21 D1 7A 17 E0 BA 66 D0 B6 54 F5 33 59 F5 79 18 14 C5 A5 C8 E1 C9 D7 B4 D5 4F E7 B9 24 EC D3 21 A8 30 9C 05 C4 F7 19 70 2E 69 3A E6 29 BA 0A 44 DB E7 F2 E7 E8 41 64 17 AF 52 B8 5F 85 8C A1 F4 6F 3D 09 3E D0 A3 14 6D FB 99 86 7A 88 65 53 58 F0 0F CC 34 C8 A9 D2 A8 D5 DE F6 9A D3 36 27 6E 0B CE ED 5F AB 82 A9 F9 7D DA 65 78 62 CA E8 41 9E 5F C8 C2 48 27 03 02 4E 2B 63 68 11 5B 4D 9D 85 A0 1E 36 76 B5 90 DF 27 C2 2A 7B D6 02 4E D6 E2 92 F0 07 1D EB 2B E7 B4 B0 91 B5 6E 37 2F 83 D6 15 00 D0 B7 05 D4 19 B7 FE 23 A6 49 D3 10 16 84 60 0F 0F 88 3C E8 5B 5C BA 3F AA DE 62 A8 E3 A5 C2 1D E9 95 9A CA 3E 4C 4A 8C 41 08 E9 3C 55 87 98 84 52 AF 8E 0F 44 80 A8 6A 23 14 21 26 9E EA CC 7B 38 16 E1 4D 40 A3 02 62 23 14 D4 C5 EA 88 30 74 46 1B 1A A3 F0 65 07 58 7C 48 6C 8B 8C 2B 94 57 72 B6 0D 7E DF 08 4F 9F 31 0B EC 74 90 D4 99 1D 25 1D EB D6 9A FB CC 90 5C 19 5A CD 28 47 C8 60 FF 36 40 79 06 D9 3A D1 F9 A4 2B 3A D7 8F 7E FB 3E 54 9D 16 7D 01 87 39 B8 E2 B3 1C C7 0A 18 04 1D 8F BA CB DC 4C 91 A5 30 AE 84 F7 B5 54 F6 FB CB CA 4D 9F A8 DB D9 0E 4D 70 3D E4 16 A7 77 6F C0 44 D2 0D CB 18 24 1F 55 EF F2 E0 36 EA CB 9D E5 F5 7A 0A 27 A3 4B 65 72 13 4A AD DA 00 24 9E E8 D3 C2 AF EF 5D 11 60 01 D7 6B 90 12 43 52 87 76 31 CB A5 2D 9E 48 93 02 F9 1A AD EB 26 F1 8D 66 C0 28 5B 5A 0F 25 8C 65 20 DD 3B 98 2C 5C 6C E3 2F FD F7 05 48 90 53 43 6F 80 05 23 79 46 DA 87 5D AF CE 74 3B 37 8D B0 C8 A0 2C 26 AD E8 17 52 58 7F 63 21 54 D8 DD 7F 0B 8B 58 71 E4 D6 7B 8A 1F 4A D9 C7 0C 27 ED 8C F0 FB 8E 51 C4 92 FA 42 2E F6 E3 DE D7 92 C7 11 A9 C8 7A F4 F6 FD 63 0B E2 71 FE 66 F2 F6 D3 52 28 27 1E 56 7B BE A3 89 01 A2 28 FD 53 F8 47 15 E6 7A F5 7A 34 EE 91 03 FA 70 6F A8 B0 CF 3D CA BD 3F F0 6D E1 A3 22 2B A9 D4 2A 8F 9B 0C D0 1A DB 91 15 6C 68 F6 42 46 C9 35 F0 C0 F5 67 8E FA 6A 98 02 9E D3 F3 84 D8 E0 CD 17 77 6B 77 07 9D 2F 72 E2 25 B9 34 93 00 04 B0 20 ED 17 16 33 A4 C5 EF 88 BD E0 D4 97 40 DF A8 50 2D 64 07 04 3A C3 17 8B 07 2D 8A 45 8C AC F1 37 76 FA 26 4C C6 5D E1 32 0E 9B 37 CC 4C A0 A2 56 74 0A 15 A3 D2 B9 CA 25 9A 94 48 F0 E6 4F 87 3E FD A7 02 99 84 9A F5 C9 52 CA B9 CC AC 84 E7 46 E0 BE 61 20 0B F9 BE B5 05 E3 26 9F 08 00 3F 27 AD F7 EE BE E2 D4 8D A5 36 B2 23 EF 4F 6E 53 77 13 C4 4F 31 3D 38 2E 97 8B F6 3F 1F EA 79 06 A5 21 E6 82 23 9B 45 08 E9 91 DC 22 4A 1D 1E 4C 8D 56 86 2F 44 81 61 E3 F5 D2 91 21 1E 4C 57 44 1D 85 3C CA 4F 4F 3D 63 91 48 54 7C 17 86 08 6D C7 0B E2 0C 72 C9 69 0D EF 1B 85 E9 66 44 21 9A 2B 80 2C 9B DA DB B0 04 6D AA 75 88 77 9C CE F9 1E 31 A5 19 47 59 27 DC 8D 19 7D FA 41 9A 16 DF 44 D9 F2 D8 00 97 E0 52 DB 80 AC 02 DC 7A 50 8D 61 45 51 8D 0E ED 56 1A C3 E9 75 8F 59 07 5A 90 68 AD 8B 89 0F 7E 3E 8B FA 98 21 90 D8 08 67 F2 92 E1 E5 C8 CB C9 51 00 DA E3 1A DF B7 39 79 53 BC FD BC E1 53 12 82 4A E9 B0 21 C9 A6 B8 65 B3 86 C7 FC BE 9A 06 D7 07 5F B0 23 B0 81 AB F4 4C B5 BE 06 47 E6 41 04 C1 06 D9 FA E2 52 9A 11 13 5B 51 FD A2 27 9C E6 3B 68 19 37 8F F3 7D F1 60 77 A9 24 2C 43 72 A2 47 85 43 FB 8C DB F0 FA 93 A7 2B 0B 53 0B 74 9B EF 42 F7 5B 4A 7E 79 1B 64 8D 21 5E 41 E6 31 14 35 15 F5 FC 4E D3 70 CB 22 6D D2 EF 62 F9 9F 78 E9 3B 94 DB 7C CB 20 91 22 9A 8B E7 BC 2F BF E0 3A BC A9 9D B4 ED 52 86 49 B4 9F BF 4A 9B C5 80 AD CD 55 C7 50 0C A9 84 F9 9D 6A C0 5E E7 55 49 5F A4 47 15 0A 36 68 3A BB 8C 58 EE C2 B2 C7 05 EE 8B 9A E1 C7 CA 76 E1 DD 69 32 28 5D DD 40 BC D9 80 20 53 45 A0 21 A5 BE FC 6C 68 87 B0 56 27 E6 3E A7 4D 7E 8E DA BE 60 F3 37 EF 7F DA 0B 32 11 3A 66 B0 33 CE 3A 36 6E FD 59 0A C2 C0 09 AE 4A A7 D8 7A E8 77 61 11 F8 3E F2 B1 9C EF 05 E9 5B AD FE E4 4C E7 5D 17 1E E2 8C B3 89 A6 FC A3 3D 4C 05 EA E0 E1 94 92 53 87 EF 81 AD 75 A1 F8 2D 12 26 09 35 07 1E 16 22 F4 EB 7A 22 80 FC 5F 6A 2B 32 EB B3 45 47 98 57 BA FA B7 38 20 1E 3B C8 41 82 54 2B 90 81 D7 84 96 2C C4 A0 C7 B3 5D A6 36 7F 87 B0 7D 78 44 8F 9E 27 69 44 9B 8A ED F2 79 63 73 15 D5 1D 77 9A DA 75 3B BC 8D 78 08 FF 83 8B 2B 57 81 C8 40 D4 4F 61 97 91 C3 65 17 73 B9 B0 4A E4 98 87 61 F0 40 54 D4 A8 37 6D 2C 11 D6 94 75 56 F4 6C BD 16 AE 49 C8 8D 02 B6 B1 FA A5 9E BF E3 18 39 66 8A 03 21 3C 34 3A F3 2B 54 03 C8 F1 F5 52 5A 77 84 CC E4 5E 0E 36 D2 71 93 3A E1 6C 59 B8 47 A7 27 29 12 48 B6 5F D1 EA 59 AC 09 45 C2 8F 76 D4 5D 69 0E 7B AB 91 CD 84 C4 CE A1 E8 2F 19 08 2F AD AC 88 F0 7C 8B 76 6E 2C 7A 7F 59 26 2D A5 D7 C3 BE 14 61 FE E6 0F B7 59 26 27 28 CA CF F2 1A C3 4B AE 32 A3 F1 DC BF FC 27 9D B9 5A 65 9E AF 8C 93 AA D3 AF DB 1A 84 CE 69 AE 04 E4 39 8B C4 56 99 B5 4B 89 6D 66 AC 2E 20 4B A3 1B 97 10 5D AF EB 52 82 8E E2 B7 F8 69 52 5C 56 D3 A0 A3 D6 81 B2 96 44 BA 5B 5E 69 B0 CA 9A 6A 63 BE 74 59 64 57 19 97 D0 D1 8D 24 4A 1A D7 91 27 2E DC 96 23 35 35 87 F1 3E ED 7B 76 CB 7B AE BB 9E 7D 14 E3 7D 18 34 D0 EA 9A 95 3E F2 89 25 BB D9 9F CD 23 2B 43 8D 47 73 ED C6 50 82 31 21 4F 74 A6 EA BB CD 6C F8 67 78 63 D2 C0 B1 54 B8 0F BA 12 24 47 FB 53 3D BA D0 A3 06 F1 C7 C0 3F 79 8C 20 17 0D 7D 56 90 08 C8 50 3A 9D 65 86 CC 39 53 4B 60 EA 7D 3A DA 8C 65 4A F1 93 D8 CB 9B F1 0F D4 93 FA A1 C8 B6 DE B4 A0 2D 2C EF 18 B0 E5 DB D1 E8 4D 5B 88 42 85 0C 83 7B E0 D3 1B 91 29 23 BE EA 47 B8 5A CA BB D7 0C C1 6B 2A EC F0 62 D0 ED 3E CF E3 54 DD DC 41 3F 32 94 24 6A C4 78 2F A9 8C E9 6E 0E 75 3F B5 3E 8A D8 74 2A BD 3C 9B 19 8B 3A 2D C8 E3 98 6F A0 03 9C D0 D8 05 E4 C5 70 B3 0E 2E CA A0 29 83 DF D0 D9 80 7F DD B6 D0 48 15 B2 A7 5C 43 34 8F 75 3B FD 5B A0 7A 6C 36 9E 06 14 00 A6 EB 58 D7 BE 4A AD 2D DF E0 8A E0 1D 73 0A 8D F8 F5 84 C0 CE 32 41 F1 74 A3 27 D5 2A 32 6A 68 E9 4C A0 9A 49 8B 4E B4 49 6D D6 1D 15 DA 1A 4E 72 46 54 B1 FA 54 22 8B 9B BB 07 1C 52 34 CD 1A 82 9B 70 F8 41 DB 30 20 8C 2D 86 10 14 67 6B 77 DB 4F 27 43 64 A6 B6 FA 16 1F B2 3B A1 53 BA BD 9F 8C B8 8B B4 B7 EE 9D 19 37 60 D8 D1 63 76 0A 53 2C 3B 68 A9 1F A0 EC D4 DC EF D0 7D B3 D0 38 55 B0 B2 84 ED 1D 38 AD C1 AA 72 7D E3 EF B5 7C B1 1A CB 29 D5 EF A7 AD B3 30 6F 15 CA 88 4E E5 23 AB B0 D6 C7 A0 70 76 84 E5 32 24 D4 34 37 4E 8D E8 64 C1 07 5E 1C 89 AD 33 DF 78 CF CB 2E 79 B7 40 2A 1A C8 FB ED B4 D6 8A C9 30 DD DA EF 2A 0A 34 C4 A1 EF 4C BF CD F0 C6 11 4C 5E EB 08 FD A3 4D EE 99 8C EC 91 7C EF FE 03 4C DC CD 9D D5 5F 4B 9C EB C7 8F D3 74 55 54 6E 94 BE 77 86 1D 91 72 2C 48 30 36 1B 8C A1 0E 04 09 21 17 91 C2 26 4F D1 30 48 CD AD 7E 04 21 97 4F AF 33 FE D6 E2 F1 D6 52 2B 3D 8B 35 12 93 3A C7 5D 01 7B C4 AD 2D 04 C5 1C 79 71 7D 87 1B 6E AA 77 54 67 F0 65 56 2E 14 AF 3F 4C 72 75 EA E7 2B 4C C8 1B 60 FB 42 01 DF 5C 48 A0 02 A0 76 8B B3 4A F0 56 BA CC 71 50 C4 03 A2 73 97 D9 1C 32 8C 23 F2 C1 3B 52 E6 77 24 B0 96 AA 68 08 5E 88 81 79 8A 8E A8 6E BE DC 05 0A AD DE 05 9E AF E0 64 4D C5 12 5E 14 56 F0 4A 0D 72 A9 9F DB 71 C8 DE B3 9C 27 30 CB B9 95 85 3A 86 0C E6 37 16 75 C1 0C 7B A7 5E C8 C6 8F C1 8B 36 15 1F 5F B3 C5 41 4F 05 B1 70 1D 67 C0 12 81 C0 FE C0 95 64 90 6C B6 61 37 04 0E 28 C6 82 BD 2F 97 38 78 6A 53 21 4C 42 53 2E E4 F8 EE 24 6F 4A 3D D7 34 B0 20 31 9A 9F A7 EE C8 78 62 86 A0 C5 40 7B CF FA 5F F9 70 7E BA 44 6E E4 72 4B E7 E4 6C 56 63 6D 35 26 C9 F1 99 38 C8 38 55 BE EE 4B D3 E3 74 37 6D 63 67 26 60 1C 77 99 4C 32 4C 4B A1 D2 03 64 A5 80 36 43 ED 46 FD FA D6 15 04 0C 00 CF 9B A0 D8 1E 60 BE 6E D8 8A CE DE 2E C9 AC B4 5B 7E 67 7E 2A 61 C5 06 F9 0D 1A 86 1F B1 F0 01 BE 8F 8D 15 34 4B C6 BE 43 BC 2C 0F E7 E8 4D C9 C2 EC 7D 21 6D 90 56 AB 6B A2 F5 FC A3 F6 3B 10 A8 B9 F3 FA DE F6 66 91 1A 5D 86 A3 6B 0C CE DC 39 8D 18 10 E4 13 4B BD C5 54 B5 F5 60 C3 9B 9E 72 B1 0A B4 26 B2 08 72 39 03 3D 35 76 F5 B4 7A 48 8B 2D 49 79 CB 61 72 E7 12 73 8C 1B 26 45 7A 29 9E 28 E7 20 FF 86 60 5F 81 C4 F0 A3 5F 3C FD C0 33 E7 59 E0 1C 2E 51 09 B8 E5 A2 D7 10 CE 17 52 88 E5 9C BD F4 84 0D 34 4D C6 4D 39 E8 BA CD 90 6C 89 38 72 CA 8D 67 EF 84 BE 76 FD F1 6E 6A 08 54 03 6B F3 27 B8 1F 76 2F 6E B4 E9 40 43 34 BC F0 15 A7 DE 80 B0 F9 88 FB E7 84 B5 25 51 0C A3 5B 0A D1 99 61 8C 99 10 28 99 D4 76 3F F9 50 53 84 EA F3 D6 37 69 70 6C 64 9B 05 38 75 A1 D7 0D BA 72 9F C9 0B 10 A1 8A BC 36 6B 0F 01 23 68 72 00 56 E5 CA 5B 3A 46 39 CA 61 9B 23 F4 FD 90 F0 AF 17 E5 A8 42 6A BC ED 28 7C FF 53 13 24 7A 14 11 AB D6 71 62 5F 5D 0E 14 F5 0B C8 A5 82 D2 C0 44 0E D4 CB 0A 0E FF A4 B5 C6 E9 4A 41 4E 54 86 41 A4 49 5A DD 15 1C 0E E3 29 AA D9 45 76 DF 62 CD 71 FC 91 1E 8E 4F 6B 93 12 49 B7 99 F1 15 46 5F B1 4F F0 66 89 CF A3 5C 9A 30 82 84 67 0E 25 AE 8C 29 A9 8C 58 50 93 B3 19 E2 52 D4 43 30 C5 BE D9 F2 F9 B3 D6 9B A8 83 06 3F 13 3B 83 F1 E8 AF A4 1B A7 4C 77 D6 60 F3 DE 32 F1 E2 4F 33 7F 18 E8 0F E8 FC 5F D9 E5 97 53 48 74 53 11 FE EE 9C 77 61 9C CD BC 76 EF BD EF 14 D3 89 53 4D 92 CF 07 D6 5C 38 73 4D CD 37 05 95 0A C4 FF 20 33 C5 7A 22 0F 0A 59 43 6/19/2011 11:13:04 AM 79,044 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Contact\StripSearchMRU StripSearchMRU REG_BINARY 01 00 00 00 07 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 03 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 07 00 67 00 72 00 69 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 1E 00 44 00 72 00 61 00 66 00 74 00 73 00 3B 00 49 00 6E 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 3B 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 3B 00 53 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 61 00 76 00 67 00 00 00 5/7/2008 6:13:02 AM 128 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Office Explorer Namespaces REG_BINARY 05 00 00 00 07 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 27 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 DC 63 E0 08 04 01 00 00 F4 63 E0 08 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 82 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 05 00 49 00 6E 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 9C 6D E0 08 04 01 00 00 B4 6D E0 08 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 22 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 08 00 43 00 61 00 6C 00 65 00 6E 00 64 00 61 00 72 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 64 E0 22 00 04 01 00 00 7C E0 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 42 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 08 00 43 00 6F 00 6E 00 74 00 61 00 63 00 74 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 8C 2F 54 10 04 01 00 00 A4 2F 54 10 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 42 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0D 00 44 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 74 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 74 C7 21 00 04 01 00 00 8C C7 21 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 E2 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0B 00 4A 00 75 00 6E 00 6B 00 20 00 45 00 2D 00 6D 00 61 00 69 00 6C 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 34 6E 21 00 04 01 00 00 4C 6E 21 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 C2 D2 02 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 06 00 52 00 65 00 73 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 64 C8 25 05 04 01 00 00 7C C8 25 05 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 C2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0A 00 53 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 DC A3 A0 0B 04 01 00 00 F4 A3 A0 0B 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 82 D5 04 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 07 00 53 00 61 00 61 00 74 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 14 1D 2A 05 04 01 00 00 2C 1D 2A 05 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 C2 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 06 00 44 00 72 00 61 00 66 00 74 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 04 58 1D 10 04 01 00 00 1C 58 1D 10 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 A2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 06 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 14 25 5E 08 04 01 00 00 2C 25 5E 08 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 42 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 07 00 57 00 72 00 69 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 7C C2 EE 0B 04 01 00 00 94 C2 EE 0B 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 42 24 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 07 00 53 00 74 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 6F 00 6D 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 14 6A 2D 0E 04 01 00 00 2C 6A 2D 0E 00 00 00 00 12 46 02 63 AA 19 EE 42 94 F3 C4 94 82 C2 EE 27 A2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0F 00 53 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 20 00 37 00 20 00 30 00 37 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 F4 6E 2D 0E 04 01 00 00 0C 6F 2D 0E 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 E2 B0 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 07 00 53 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 70 00 61 00 6E 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 74 0D 7F 0C 04 01 00 00 8C 0D 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 A2 DB 02 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 04 00 4A 00 6F 00 62 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 34 F0 7E 0C 04 01 00 00 4C F0 7E 0C 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 82 DB 02 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0A 00 4A 00 6F 00 62 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 36 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 AC 53 0E 0E 0A 01 00 00 C4 53 0E 0E 00 00 00 00 A7 46 66 5A 54 59 A6 4C 94 5B B3 4F D4 26 EC E6 42 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 30 00 36 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 1F 00 5C 00 5C 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 5C 00 44 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 74 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 0A 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 30 00 36 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 11 00 5C 00 5C 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 24 56 53 08 04 01 00 00 3C 56 53 08 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 42 B1 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 10 00 44 00 69 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6E 00 63 00 65 00 20 00 52 00 75 00 6E 00 6E 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 C4 BE C5 01 04 01 00 00 DC BE C5 01 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 62 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 03 00 43 00 42 00 48 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 36 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 CC 5C D9 03 0A 01 00 00 E4 5C D9 03 00 00 00 00 A7 46 66 5A 54 59 A6 4C 94 5B B3 4F D4 26 EC E6 A2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 30 00 36 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 25 00 5C 00 5C 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 5C 00 44 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 74 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 5C 00 49 00 6E 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 36 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 1C 55 D9 03 0A 01 00 00 34 55 D9 03 00 00 00 00 A7 46 66 5A 54 59 A6 4C 94 5B B3 4F D4 26 EC E6 A2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 30 00 36 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 17 00 5C 00 5C 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 5C 00 49 00 6E 00 62 00 6F 00 78 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 C4 0F DB 03 04 01 00 00 DC 0F DB 03 00 00 00 00 12 46 02 63 AA 19 EE 42 94 F3 C4 94 82 C2 EE 27 A2 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 1C 00 5C 00 5C 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 5C 00 53 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 20 00 49 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0F 00 41 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 69 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 F4 17 18 00 04 01 00 00 0C 18 18 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 02 24 02 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 0F 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 56 00 69 00 72 00 75 00 73 00 20 00 56 00 61 00 75 00 6C 00 74 00 00 00 00 80 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 BC 27 22 00 04 01 00 00 D4 27 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 02 B1 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 11 00 44 00 69 00 73 00 74 00 72 00 69 00 62 00 75 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 4C 00 69 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 94 2A 22 00 04 01 00 00 AC 2A 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 C2 B0 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 08 00 50 00 69 00 63 00 74 00 75 00 72 00 65 00 73 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 FC 2B 22 00 04 01 00 00 14 2C 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 A2 B0 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 05 00 4D 00 75 00 73 00 69 00 63 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 5C 2D 22 00 04 01 00 00 74 2D 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 02 24 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 07 00 44 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 6F 00 6E 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 00 00 CC 2E 22 00 04 01 00 00 E4 2E 22 00 00 00 00 00 3B 4D 9E FE B3 FA 53 44 90 01 C5 E8 0C F6 14 89 22 24 03 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 02 00 44 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 A1 BB 10 05 E5 10 1A A1 BB 08 00 2B 2A 56 C2 00 00 6D 73 70 73 74 2E 64 6C 6C 00 00 00 00 00 4E 49 54 41 F9 BF B8 01 00 AA 00 37 D9 6E 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 44 00 6F 00 63 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 73 00 20 00 61 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 73 00 5C 00 41 00 70 00 70 00 6C 00 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 69 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 44 00 61 00 74 00 61 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 5C 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 2E 00 70 00 73 00 74 00 00 00 10 00 50 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 46 00 6F 00 6C 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 73 00 00 00 00 00 17 F0 06 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 30 01 00 00 80 01 01 01 18 00 8/21/2008 8:50:48 PM 13,762 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\AVG Free 8.0 Order REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 C0 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 8E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 6E 00 32 00 FF 05 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 32 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 44 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD F8 38 D6 3A 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 54 00 72 00 61 00 79 00 20 00 49 00 63 00 6F 00 6E 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 98 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 8A 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 78 00 32 00 EF 05 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 4E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD F8 38 D7 3A 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 55 00 73 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 49 00 6E 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 66 00 61 00 63 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8E 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 6E 00 32 00 05 06 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 55 4E 49 4E 53 54 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 44 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD F8 38 D7 3A 14 00 00 00 55 00 6E 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 20 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7/24/2008 3:32:02 PM 456 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\AVG Free 8.5 Order REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 C0 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 8E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 6E 00 32 00 FF 05 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 32 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 44 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD 59 3C 57 7A 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 54 00 72 00 61 00 79 00 20 00 49 00 63 00 6F 00 6E 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 98 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 8A 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 78 00 32 00 EF 05 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 4E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD 59 3C 57 7A 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 55 00 73 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 49 00 6E 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 66 00 61 00 63 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8E 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 41 75 67 4D 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 6E 00 32 00 05 06 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 55 4E 49 4E 53 54 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 44 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD 59 3C 58 7A 14 00 00 00 55 00 6E 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 20 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 0E 00 00 00 0A 00 EF BE 00 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2/25/2010 11:47:23 PM 456 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\TrayNotify IconStreams REG_BINARY 14 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 21 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 53 00 6B 00 79 00 70 00 65 00 5C 00 50 00 68 00 6F 00 6E 00 65 00 5C 00 53 00 6B 00 79 00 70 00 65 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 53 00 6B 00 79 00 70 00 65 00 20 00 28 00 4F 00 6E 00 6C 00 69 00 6E 00 65 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 20 00 4F 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 5C 00 4F 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 31 00 32 00 5C 00 4F 00 55 00 54 00 4C 00 4F 00 4F 00 4B 00 2E 00 45 00 58 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 39 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 20 00 4F 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 20 00 4F 00 75 00 74 00 6C 00 6F 00 6F 00 6B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 53 00 55 00 50 00 45 00 52 00 41 00 6E 00 74 00 69 00 53 00 70 00 79 00 77 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 5C 00 53 00 55 00 50 00 45 00 52 00 41 00 6E 00 74 00 69 00 53 00 70 00 79 00 77 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 53 00 55 00 50 00 45 00 52 00 41 00 6E 00 74 00 69 00 53 00 70 00 79 00 77 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 20 00 34 00 2E 00 35 00 34 00 2E 00 31 00 30 00 30 00 30 00 0A 00 43 00 6F 00 72 00 65 00 3A 00 20 00 37 00 30 00 32 00 36 00 20 00 54 00 72 00 61 00 63 00 65 00 3A 00 20 00 34 00 38 00 33 00 38 00 20 00 28 00 30 00 30 00 2F 00 30 00 30 00 2F 00 30 00 30 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 63 00 75 00 72 00 69 00 74 00 79 00 20 00 43 00 6C 00 69 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 5C 00 6D 00 73 00 73 00 65 00 63 00 65 00 73 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 43 00 6F 00 6D 00 70 00 75 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 74 00 75 00 73 00 20 00 2D 00 20 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 74 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 65 00 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 43 00 6F 00 6D 00 6D 00 6F 00 6E 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 49 00 6E 00 74 00 65 00 6C 00 5C 00 57 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 73 00 43 00 6F 00 6D 00 6D 00 6F 00 6E 00 5C 00 69 00 46 00 72 00 6D 00 65 00 77 00 72 00 6B 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 49 00 6E 00 74 00 65 00 6C 00 3F 00 20 00 50 00 52 00 4F 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 2F 00 57 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 73 00 20 00 57 00 69 00 46 00 69 00 0A 00 43 00 6F 00 6E 00 6E 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 74 00 6F 00 3A 00 20 00 54 00 50 00 4C 00 49 00 4E 00 4B 00 0A 00 53 00 70 00 65 00 65 00 64 00 3A 00 20 00 35 00 34 00 2E 00 30 00 20 00 4D 00 62 00 70 00 73 00 0A 00 53 00 69 00 67 00 6E 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 51 00 75 00 61 00 6C 00 69 00 74 00 79 00 3A 00 20 00 45 00 78 00 63 00 65 00 6C 00 6C 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 0A 00 49 00 50 00 20 00 41 00 64 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 73 00 73 00 3A 00 20 00 31 00 39 00 32 00 2E 00 31 00 36 00 38 00 2E 00 31 00 2E 00 31 00 30 00 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 74 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 6F 00 72 00 20 00 53 00 75 00 69 00 74 00 65 00 20 00 51 00 4C 00 5C 00 6D 00 65 00 6E 00 75 00 73 00 77 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 74 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 6F 00 72 00 20 00 53 00 75 00 69 00 74 00 65 00 20 00 51 00 4C 00 2E 00 20 00 28 00 41 00 6E 00 64 00 72 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 45 00 64 00 65 00 6C 00 73 00 6F 00 6E 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 C4 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 57 00 49 00 4E 00 44 00 4F 00 57 00 53 00 5C 00 45 00 78 00 70 00 6C 00 6F 00 72 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 45 00 58 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CB 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 56 00 6F 00 6C 00 75 00 6D 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 C5 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 57 00 49 00 4E 00 44 00 4F 00 57 00 53 00 5C 00 45 00 78 00 70 00 6C 00 6F 00 72 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 45 00 58 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C9 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 31 00 30 00 30 00 25 00 20 00 72 00 65 00 6D 00 61 00 69 00 6E 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 20 00 28 00 63 00 68 00 61 00 72 00 67 00 69 00 6E 00 67 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 C6 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 50 00 72 00 6F 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6D 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 5C 00 4D 00 69 00 63 00 72 00 6F 00 73 00 6F 00 66 00 74 00 20 00 4F 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 5C 00 4F 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 31 00 32 00 5C 00 4F 00 55 00 54 00 4C 00 4F 00 4F 00 4B 00 2E 00 45 00 58 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 59 00 6F 00 75 00 20 00 68 00 61 00 76 00 65 00 20 00 6E 00 65 00 77 00 20 00 75 00 6E 00 6F 00 70 00 65 00 6E 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 69 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 73 00 2E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 57 00 49 00 4E 00 44 00 4F 00 57 00 53 00 5C 00 73 00 79 00 73 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 33 00 32 00 5C 00 77 00 73 00 63 00 6E 00 74 00 66 00 79 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 DB 07 06 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 63 00 75 00 72 00 69 00 74 00 79 00 20 00 41 00 6C 00 65 00 72 00 74 00 73 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BD 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 00 3A 00 5C 00 57 00 49 00 4E 00 44 00 4F 00 57 00 53 00 5C 00 73 00 79 00 73 00 74 00 65 00 6D 00 33 00 32 00 5C 00 77 00 75 00 61 00 75 00 63 00 6C 00 6/22/2011 12:37:36 PM 35,792 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\1\Desktop ItemPos800x600(1) REG_BINARY 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 14 00 1F 50 E0 4F D0 20 EA 3A 69 10 A2 D8 08 00 2B 30 30 9D 18 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 14 00 1F 58 60 2C 8D 20 EA 3A 69 10 A2 D7 08 00 2B 30 30 9D 18 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 14 00 1F 60 40 F0 5F 64 81 50 1B 10 9F 08 00 AA 00 2F 95 4E 18 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 4E 00 3A 00 65 06 00 00 04 39 6E 40 20 00 37 30 30 38 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 34 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 04 39 6E 40 A8 3E B3 1E 14 00 00 00 BF 00 ED 00 B4 00 F8 00 CE 00 D2 00 CA 00 C0 00 BD 00 E7 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1A 00 18 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 58 00 3A 00 C1 06 00 00 55 3E A8 16 20 00 41 44 4F 42 45 52 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 3E 3D 5C 1B A6 3E C0 3E 14 00 00 00 41 00 64 00 6F 00 62 00 65 00 20 00 52 00 65 00 61 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 38 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 18 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 54 00 3A 00 E3 05 00 00 CA 3C 7A 3D 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 38 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE CA 3C 7A 3D A8 3E B3 1E 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 39 00 2E 00 30 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 18 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 4C 00 3A 00 07 03 00 00 9F 3D 41 11 20 00 43 68 69 6E 61 4E 65 74 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 9F 3D 41 11 A8 3E B3 1E 14 00 00 00 43 00 68 00 69 00 6E 00 61 00 4E 00 65 00 74 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 66 00 3A 00 25 03 00 00 49 3E EF 23 20 00 48 4F 54 53 50 4F 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 4A 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 49 3E EF 23 A8 3E B2 1E 14 00 00 00 48 00 6F 00 74 00 73 00 70 00 6F 00 74 00 20 00 53 00 68 00 69 00 65 00 6C 00 64 00 20 00 4C 00 61 00 75 00 6E 00 63 00 68 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 70 00 3A 00 10 03 00 00 6A 3E D3 1E 20 00 4D 41 4C 57 41 52 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 54 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 6A 3E D3 1E A8 3E B2 1E 14 00 00 00 4D 00 61 00 6C 00 77 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 62 00 79 00 74 00 65 00 73 00 27 00 20 00 41 00 6E 00 74 00 69 00 2D 00 4D 00 61 00 6C 00 77 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 5A 00 3A 00 D4 02 00 00 A6 3E C1 B8 20 00 4D 4F 5A 49 4C 4C 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 54 3C CE 22 A8 3E B2 1E 14 00 00 00 4D 00 6F 00 7A 00 69 00 6C 00 6C 00 61 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 64 00 3A 00 27 03 00 00 96 3E 4D 2B 20 00 53 45 43 4F 4E 44 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 96 3E 4D 2B A8 3E B2 1E 14 00 00 00 53 00 65 00 63 00 6F 00 6E 00 64 00 20 00 4C 00 69 00 66 00 65 00 20 00 56 00 69 00 65 00 77 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 32 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 60 00 31 00 00 00 00 00 3F 3C E8 52 10 00 55 4E 55 53 45 44 7E 31 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 3F 3C E8 52 A7 3E DB 18 14 00 00 00 55 00 6E 00 75 00 73 00 65 00 64 00 20 00 44 00 65 00 73 00 6B 00 74 00 6F 00 70 00 20 00 53 00 68 00 6F 00 72 00 74 00 63 00 75 00 74 00 73 00 00 00 18 00 68 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 62 00 32 00 20 B8 72 00 25 3A 2C 1C 20 00 46 49 52 45 46 4F 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 46 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 25 3A 16 1C A6 3E 78 11 14 00 00 00 46 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 20 00 33 00 2E 00 30 00 2E 00 35 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 68 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 62 00 32 00 D8 DB 7B 00 F7 3A 88 4B 20 00 46 49 52 45 46 4F 7E 32 2E 45 58 45 00 00 46 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE F7 3A 71 4B A6 3E 78 11 14 00 00 00 46 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 20 00 33 00 2E 00 35 00 2E 00 31 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 82 00 32 00 F0 69 52 00 35 3A 3D 48 20 00 48 50 2D 4C 4A 31 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 66 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 70 3A 91 15 A6 3E 78 11 14 00 00 00 48 00 50 00 2D 00 53 62 70 53 3A 67 6F 8F F6 4E 6C 00 6A 00 31 00 30 00 32 00 30 00 5F 00 31 00 30 00 32 00 32 00 2D 00 48 00 42 00 2D 00 70 00 6E 00 70 00 2D 00 77 00 69 00 6E 00 33 00 32 00 2D 00 73 00 63 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 8C 00 32 00 40 C9 53 00 BF 3C C9 35 20 00 48 53 53 2D 31 34 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 70 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE BF 3C BC 35 A6 3E 7B 11 14 00 00 00 48 00 53 00 53 00 2D 00 31 00 2E 00 34 00 34 00 2D 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 2D 00 61 00 6E 00 63 00 68 00 6F 00 72 00 66 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 2D 00 32 00 33 00 38 00 2D 00 63 00 6F 00 6E 00 64 00 75 00 69 00 74 00 32 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 8C 00 32 00 28 02 76 00 49 3E A0 23 20 00 48 53 53 2D 31 35 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 70 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 49 3E 8D 23 A6 3E 84 11 14 00 00 00 48 00 53 00 53 00 2D 00 31 00 2E 00 35 00 37 00 2D 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 2D 00 61 00 6E 00 63 00 68 00 6F 00 72 00 66 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 2D 00 32 00 34 00 37 00 2D 00 63 00 6F 00 6E 00 64 00 75 00 69 00 74 00 33 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 64 00 32 00 48 D0 16 00 02 39 B6 40 20 00 49 4E 53 54 41 4C 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 02 39 6C 40 A6 3E 87 11 14 00 00 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 5F 00 66 00 6C 00 61 00 73 00 68 00 5F 00 70 00 6C 00 61 00 79 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 84 00 32 00 00 D0 7D 03 7D 37 3C 97 20 00 54 4F 54 41 4C 4D 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 68 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 7D 37 97 96 A6 3E 79 11 14 00 00 00 54 00 6F 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 4D 00 65 00 64 00 69 00 61 00 5F 00 42 00 61 00 63 00 6B 00 75 00 70 00 5F 00 52 00 65 00 63 00 6F 00 72 00 64 00 5F 00 66 00 6F 00 72 00 5F 00 50 00 43 00 5F 00 30 00 33 00 32 00 38 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 7E 00 32 00 10 3C 54 00 15 39 E2 7B 20 00 57 49 4E 44 4F 57 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 62 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 15 39 DA 7B A6 3E 79 11 14 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 53 00 65 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 2D 00 4B 00 42 00 39 00 34 00 30 00 31 00 35 00 37 00 2D 00 58 00 50 00 2D 00 78 00 38 00 36 00 2D 00 65 00 6E 00 75 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B8 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 6E 00 32 00 2F FD 55 00 C4 38 8E 0E 20 00 57 4D 56 46 49 52 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 52 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE C4 38 82 0E A6 3E 7A 11 14 00 00 00 77 00 6D 00 76 00 66 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 70 00 6C 00 75 00 67 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 5F 00 33 00 2E 00 31 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 AF D9 12 00 32 39 EB 11 20 00 77 72 61 72 33 38 62 35 2E 65 78 65 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 32 39 E5 11 A6 3E 7A 11 14 00 00 00 77 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 33 00 38 00 62 00 35 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 53 00 00 00 62 00 32 00 2D F4 09 00 B3 3A DC 6A 20 00 58 56 49 44 2D 31 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 46 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE B3 3A DB 6A A6 3E 7B 11 14 00 00 00 58 00 76 00 69 00 44 00 2D 00 31 00 2E 00 32 00 2E 00 31 00 2D 00 30 00 34 00 31 00 32 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 38 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 A4 00 00 00 50 00 32 00 DA 05 00 00 6F 3D 6C 2E 20 00 43 41 4C 43 55 4C 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 34 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 6F 3D 6C 2E A8 3E C3 1E 14 00 00 00 43 00 61 00 6C 00 63 00 75 00 6C 00 61 00 74 00 6F 00 72 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 F5 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 AF 02 00 00 0A 37 FB B1 20 00 43 6C 65 61 6E 55 70 21 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 0A 37 BD AD A8 3E AC 1E 14 00 00 00 43 00 6C 00 65 00 61 00 6E 00 55 00 70 00 21 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 46 01 00 00 50 00 32 00 D2 07 00 00 A8 3E 72 11 20 00 48 49 4A 41 43 4B 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 34 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 44 3E 1C 6A A8 3E AC 1E 14 00 00 00 48 00 69 00 4A 00 61 00 63 00 6B 00 54 00 68 00 69 00 73 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 97 01 00 00 64 00 32 00 0E 03 00 00 F8 3C F9 44 20 00 57 49 4E 44 4F 57 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 7A 3C A0 3A A8 3E AC 1E 14 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20 00 4D 00 65 00 64 00 69 00 61 00 20 00 50 00 6C 00 61 00 79 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 08 01 00 00 E8 01 00 00 5C 00 32 00 00 D0 02 00 F2 38 06 13 20 00 57 42 45 54 4F 4F 7E 31 2E 4D 53 49 00 00 40 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE F2 38 08 13 A6 3E 79 11 14 00 00 00 77 00 62 00 65 00 74 00 6F 00 6F 00 6C 00 73 00 6E 00 70 00 5F 00 73 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 2E 00 6D 00 73 00 69 00 00 00 1C 00 58 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 46 00 32 00 87 11 00 00 32 39 E0 63 20 00 72 61 72 6B 65 79 2E 72 61 72 00 00 2C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 32 39 F5 63 A6 3E 78 11 14 00 00 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 6B 00 65 00 79 00 2E 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 00 00 1A 00 58 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6/22/2011 11:24:16 AM 2,892 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags\1\Desktop ItemPos1024x768(1) REG_BINARY 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 14 00 1F 48 BA 8F 0D 45 25 AD D0 11 98 A8 08 00 36 1B 11 03 17 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 14 00 1F 50 E0 4F D0 20 EA 3A 69 10 A2 D8 08 00 2B 30 30 9D 17 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 14 00 1F 58 60 2C 8D 20 EA 3A 69 10 A2 D7 08 00 2B 30 30 9D B3 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 14 00 1F 60 40 F0 5F 64 81 50 1B 10 9F 08 00 AA 00 2F 95 4E 65 00 00 00 8A 02 00 00 4E 00 3A 00 65 06 00 00 04 39 6E 40 20 00 37 30 30 38 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 34 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 04 39 6E 40 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 BF 00 ED 00 B4 00 F8 00 CE 00 D2 00 CA 00 C0 00 BD 00 E7 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1A 00 01 01 00 00 53 00 00 00 58 00 3A 00 C1 06 00 00 84 3A 15 17 20 00 41 44 4F 42 45 52 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 5A 3A F5 6D B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 41 00 64 00 6F 00 62 00 65 00 20 00 52 00 65 00 61 00 64 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 38 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 E8 01 00 00 40 00 3A 00 14 02 00 00 83 3A B0 3A 20 00 41 44 53 4C 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 00 28 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 83 3A B0 3A B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 41 00 44 00 53 00 4C 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 18 00 65 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 54 00 3A 00 E3 05 00 00 A6 38 86 BD 20 00 41 56 47 46 52 45 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 38 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A6 38 86 BD B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 41 00 56 00 47 00 20 00 46 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 20 00 38 00 2E 00 35 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 5A 00 3A 00 C1 06 00 00 5E 37 CF BA 20 00 44 45 53 4B 54 4F 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 5E 37 CF BA B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 44 00 65 00 73 00 6B 00 74 00 6F 00 70 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 6E 00 61 00 67 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 6C 00 3A 00 B0 07 00 00 15 39 52 75 20 00 44 49 47 49 54 41 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 50 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 15 39 52 75 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 44 00 69 00 67 00 69 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 4C 00 6F 00 63 00 6B 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 41 00 73 00 73 00 69 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6E 00 74 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 8A 02 00 00 46 00 3A 00 59 08 00 00 AB 3A A8 6B 20 00 69 54 75 6E 65 73 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 00 2C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 8B 39 C9 13 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 69 00 54 00 75 00 6E 00 65 00 73 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1A 00 17 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 6C 00 3A 00 CA 06 00 00 49 36 7C BE 20 00 4D 4F 56 49 45 4D 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 50 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 49 36 7C BE B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 4D 00 6F 00 76 00 69 00 65 00 20 00 4D 00 61 00 67 00 69 00 63 00 20 00 53 00 63 00 72 00 65 00 65 00 6E 00 77 00 72 00 69 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 58 00 3A 00 4F 09 00 00 8B 39 E3 19 20 00 4E 4F 4B 49 41 50 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE C2 38 AC 70 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 4E 00 6F 00 6B 00 69 00 61 00 20 00 50 00 43 00 20 00 53 00 75 00 69 00 74 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 39 02 00 00 5C 00 3A 00 44 06 00 00 8B 39 E0 12 20 00 51 55 49 43 4B 54 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 40 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 8B 39 E0 12 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 51 00 75 00 69 00 63 00 6B 00 54 00 69 00 6D 00 65 00 20 00 50 00 6C 00 61 00 79 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 42 00 3A 00 D1 08 00 00 AB 3A EF 75 20 00 53 6B 79 70 65 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 2A 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE C3 38 84 31 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 53 00 6B 00 79 00 70 00 65 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 18 00 17 00 00 00 8A 02 00 00 70 00 3A 00 C1 06 00 00 7D 37 BC 98 20 00 54 4F 54 41 4C 4D 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 54 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 7D 37 BC 98 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 54 00 6F 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 4D 00 65 00 64 00 69 00 61 00 20 00 42 00 61 00 63 00 6B 00 75 00 70 00 20 00 26 00 20 00 52 00 65 00 63 00 6F 00 72 00 64 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 17 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 64 00 3A 00 F5 05 00 00 92 33 27 2A 20 00 56 41 49 4F 53 55 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 92 33 27 2A B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 56 00 41 00 49 00 4F 00 20 00 53 00 75 00 70 00 70 00 6F 00 72 00 74 00 20 00 43 00 65 00 6E 00 74 00 72 00 61 00 6C 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 17 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 7A 00 3A 00 79 06 00 00 4F 34 2D 32 20 00 56 41 49 4F 57 49 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 5E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 4F 34 2D 32 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 56 00 41 00 49 00 4F 00 20 00 57 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 6C 00 65 00 73 00 73 00 20 00 4C 00 41 00 4E 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 20 00 55 00 74 00 69 00 6C 00 69 00 74 00 79 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 62 00 32 00 20 B8 72 00 25 3A 2C 1C 20 00 46 49 52 45 46 4F 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 46 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 25 3A 16 1C 9C 3A D3 31 14 00 00 00 46 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 20 00 33 00 2E 00 30 00 2E 00 35 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 46 01 00 00 82 00 32 00 F0 69 52 00 35 3A 3D 48 20 00 48 50 2D 4C 4A 31 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 66 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 70 3A 91 15 9C 3A D4 31 14 00 00 00 48 00 50 00 2D 00 53 62 70 53 3A 67 6F 8F F6 4E 6C 00 6A 00 31 00 30 00 32 00 30 00 5F 00 31 00 30 00 32 00 32 00 2D 00 48 00 42 00 2D 00 70 00 6E 00 70 00 2D 00 77 00 69 00 6E 00 33 00 32 00 2D 00 73 00 63 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 39 02 00 00 64 00 32 00 48 D0 16 00 02 39 B6 40 20 00 49 4E 53 54 41 4C 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 48 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 02 39 6C 40 A9 3A A9 21 14 00 00 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 6C 00 5F 00 66 00 6C 00 61 00 73 00 68 00 5F 00 70 00 6C 00 61 00 79 00 65 00 72 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 52 00 32 00 28 25 19 04 8B 39 A7 10 20 00 49 54 55 4E 45 53 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 36 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 8B 39 43 0A A9 3A AD 21 14 00 00 00 69 00 54 00 75 00 6E 00 65 00 73 00 53 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 17 00 00 00 39 02 00 00 84 00 32 00 00 D0 7D 03 7D 37 3C 97 20 00 54 4F 54 41 4C 4D 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 68 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 7D 37 97 96 9C 3A D9 31 14 00 00 00 54 00 6F 00 74 00 61 00 6C 00 4D 00 65 00 64 00 69 00 61 00 5F 00 42 00 61 00 63 00 6B 00 75 00 70 00 5F 00 52 00 65 00 63 00 6F 00 72 00 64 00 5F 00 66 00 6F 00 72 00 5F 00 50 00 43 00 5F 00 30 00 33 00 32 00 38 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 7E 00 32 00 10 3C 54 00 15 39 E2 7B 20 00 57 49 4E 44 4F 57 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 62 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 15 39 DA 7B 9C 3A EC 31 14 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 53 00 65 00 61 00 72 00 63 00 68 00 2D 00 4B 00 42 00 39 00 34 00 30 00 31 00 35 00 37 00 2D 00 58 00 50 00 2D 00 78 00 38 00 36 00 2D 00 65 00 6E 00 75 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 6E 00 32 00 2F FD 55 00 C4 38 8E 0E 20 00 57 4D 56 46 49 52 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 52 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE C4 38 82 0E 9C 3A EC 31 14 00 00 00 77 00 6D 00 76 00 66 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 70 00 6C 00 75 00 67 00 69 00 6E 00 73 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 5F 00 33 00 2E 00 31 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 AF D9 12 00 32 39 EB 11 20 00 77 72 61 72 33 38 62 35 2E 65 78 65 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 32 39 E5 11 9C 3A ED 31 14 00 00 00 77 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 33 00 38 00 62 00 35 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 53 00 00 00 4E 00 32 00 F0 43 A5 12 A7 38 53 02 20 00 58 31 32 2D 33 30 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 32 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A7 38 4C 00 9C 3A DC 32 14 00 00 00 58 00 31 00 32 00 2D 00 33 00 30 00 31 00 30 00 37 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 E8 01 00 00 62 00 32 00 2D F4 09 00 B3 3A DC 6A 20 00 58 56 49 44 2D 31 7E 31 2E 45 58 45 00 00 46 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE B3 3A DB 6A B3 3A A6 96 14 00 00 00 58 00 76 00 69 00 44 00 2D 00 31 00 2E 00 32 00 2E 00 31 00 2D 00 30 00 34 00 31 00 32 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 38 00 2E 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 97 01 00 00 34 00 32 00 07 8B 03 00 7A 3A 55 6F 20 00 5F 42 30 32 41 7E 31 00 1E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 7A 3A 43 6F 7A 3A 55 6F 14 00 00 00 5F 00 16 57 47 72 00 00 16 00 01 01 00 00 39 02 00 00 4C 00 32 00 97 1D 00 00 83 3A 41 7E 20 00 69 6D 61 67 65 30 30 33 2E 6A 70 67 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 83 3A 40 7E 83 3A 41 7E 14 00 00 00 69 00 6D 00 61 00 67 00 65 00 30 00 30 00 33 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 52 00 32 00 97 1D 00 00 83 3A 45 7E 20 00 49 4D 41 47 45 30 7E 31 2E 4A 50 47 00 00 36 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 83 3A 44 7E 83 3A 45 7E 14 00 00 00 69 00 6D 00 61 00 67 00 65 00 30 00 30 00 33 00 28 00 32 00 29 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 97 1D 00 00 83 3A 4A 7E 20 00 69 6D 61 67 65 30 30 34 2E 6A 70 67 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 83 3A 49 7E 83 3A 4A 7E 14 00 00 00 69 00 6D 00 61 00 67 00 65 00 30 00 30 00 34 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 A4 00 00 00 42 00 32 00 4E 45 01 00 5C 3A 1C 46 20 00 4C 6F 67 6F 38 2E 6A 70 67 00 2A 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 5C 3A 1A 46 7A 3A 98 0B 14 00 00 00 4C 00 6F 00 67 00 6F 00 38 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 00 00 18 00 4F 01 00 00 46 01 00 00 60 00 32 00 00 00 00 00 A9 3A 90 72 20 00 4D 41 53 54 45 52 7E 31 2E 4A 50 47 00 00 44 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A9 3A 90 72 A9 3A 90 72 14 00 00 00 4D 00 61 00 73 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 47 00 72 00 61 00 70 00 68 00 69 00 63 00 73 00 20 00 32 00 41 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 00 00 1C 00 01 01 00 00 F5 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 DE 4F 04 00 6C 3A 89 72 20 00 50 31 31 32 30 32 33 37 2E 4A 50 47 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 6C 3A 89 72 6C 3A 89 72 14 00 00 00 50 00 31 00 31 00 32 00 30 00 32 00 33 00 37 00 2E 00 4A 00 50 00 47 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 A4 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 6C F7 01 00 A7 3A 01 4F 20 00 50 34 32 37 30 31 30 39 2E 4A 50 47 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A7 3A F8 4E A7 3A 01 4F 14 00 00 00 50 00 34 00 32 00 37 00 30 00 31 00 30 00 39 00 2E 00 4A 00 50 00 47 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 F5 00 00 00 4C 00 32 00 D4 A1 02 00 A7 3A 0E 4F 20 00 50 34 32 37 30 31 31 33 2E 4A 50 47 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A7 3A 02 4F A7 3A 0E 4F 14 00 00 00 50 00 34 00 32 00 37 00 30 00 31 00 31 00 33 00 2E 00 4A 00 50 00 47 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 97 01 00 00 6A 00 32 00 2F B7 01 00 A9 3A 9A 72 20 00 4D 41 53 54 45 52 7E 31 2E 50 41 52 00 00 4E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE A9 3A 90 72 A9 3A 9A 72 14 00 00 00 4D 00 61 00 73 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 47 00 72 00 61 00 70 00 68 00 69 00 63 00 73 00 20 00 32 00 41 00 2E 00 6A 00 70 00 67 00 2E 00 70 00 61 00 72 00 74 00 00 00 1C 00 17 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 4C 00 32 00 AF 02 00 00 0A 37 FB B1 20 00 43 6C 65 61 6E 55 70 21 2E 6C 6E 6B 00 00 30 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 0A 37 BD AD B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 43 00 6C 00 65 00 61 00 6E 00 55 00 70 00 21 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 B3 00 00 00 F5 00 00 00 5A 00 32 00 4E 06 00 00 0A 37 10 84 20 00 4D 4F 5A 49 4C 4C 7E 31 2E 4C 4E 4B 00 00 3E 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 0A 37 10 84 B4 3A 65 62 14 00 00 00 4D 00 6F 00 7A 00 69 00 6C 00 6C 00 61 00 20 00 46 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 66 00 6F 00 78 00 2E 00 6C 00 6E 00 6B 00 00 00 1C 00 65 00 00 00 E8 01 00 00 5C 00 32 00 00 D0 02 00 F2 38 06 13 20 00 57 42 45 54 4F 4F 7E 31 2E 4D 53 49 00 00 40 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE F2 38 08 13 96 39 80 01 14 00 00 00 77 00 62 00 65 00 74 00 6F 00 6F 00 6C 00 73 00 6E 00 70 00 5F 00 73 00 65 00 74 00 75 00 70 00 2E 00 6D 00 73 00 69 00 00 00 1C 00 4F 01 00 00 53 00 00 00 40 00 32 00 65 75 44 03 95 3A 4C 8B 20 00 41 53 55 53 2E 72 61 72 00 00 28 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 92 3A FC 26 95 3A 4C 8B 14 00 00 00 41 00 53 00 55 00 53 00 2E 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 00 00 18 00 B3 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 46 00 32 00 87 11 00 00 32 39 E0 63 20 00 72 61 72 6B 65 79 2E 72 61 72 00 00 2C 00 03 00 04 00 EF BE 32 39 F5 63 2F 3A 1A 20 14 00 00 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 6B 00 65 00 79 00 2E 00 72 00 61 00 72 00 00 00 1A 00 B3 00 00 00 97 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 6/22/2011 11:24:16 AM 3,926


----------



## abe25425 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a lot of data, having trouble getting it all in here. The above entry represents about 33% of the all the data for the scan results. The scan results showed up in header form within the program, but when I paste it in here it lists all the data. Let me know if you need the whole file or if this first section reveals all you need to know.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could simply copy everything and paste it to *Notepad*. Then, attach the text (.txt) document to your next reply.


----------

